# SSOTM- Discussion



## Lee Silva

Poiema said:


> When the posh poly gods speak&#8230; only the sounds of thunder and lightening and a single heart rapidly beats.
> 
> "*Just for Leeeeee! Black Sheep Rehabilitation Program*". Dayhiker's classic Lil' Plinker design combined with Lee Silva's brilliant talent for elegant simplicity&#8230;
> 
> Here is the *LINK*. Good luck everyone.


Oh WoW, lady P! Thank you for this! However....... Couldn't you wait for a month Jens doesn't make a slingshot?!?! hahahaha

Juss teasing....... It's a heart-felt honor for any month!! Big thanks....


----------



## Jack739

unkraut said:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Nominate:
> 
> Heaven and **** - Jack MkV
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41156-heaven-and-jack-mkv/?hl=jack
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=76373
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=76375
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=76376
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=76370
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=76371
> 
> good luck
> 
> Gruß
> Thorsten


Thank you so much TH, what an honor!


----------



## M.J

Here we go, guys. Say your "thank yous" and/or why you nominated the one you did here.

Let's try to keep the nominating post just for nominations :thumbsup:


----------



## M.J

Forum software is funny sometimes! I created this post and moved the two above in from the SSOTM post but since Lee's was chronologically first it shows him as the topic starter :lol:


----------



## flicks

Wow, thanks a lot for the nominaion, B-man! I really feel honored!


----------



## Lee Silva

M.J said:


> Forum software is funny sometimes! I created this post and moved the two above in from the SSOTM post but since Lee's was chronologically first it shows him as the topic starter :lol:


Well, In my own oblivious way, I guess I kinda did.....Sorry bout that MJ.... and thank you for making light of the indeliberate foul..


----------



## toolmantf99

Thanks for nomination MJ .


----------



## Poiema

Lee Silva said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum software is funny sometimes! I created this post and moved the two above in from the SSOTM post but since Lee's was chronologically first *it shows him as the topic starter* :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, In my own oblivious way, I guess I kinda did.....Sorry bout that MJ.... and thank you for making light of the indeliberate foul..
Click to expand...









Laughing&#8230; Can I just say that I thought it was pretty cute*!* Hey, what is this*?!* Lee Silva starting his own SSOTM discussion? How cool is that*!!!*

Curious earthlings and aliens







will want to tune in just to hear what the creative gregarious charismatic incomprehensible Lee Silva has to say.

I sure did*! *


----------



## Lee Silva

Poiema said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum software is funny sometimes! I created this post and moved the two above in from the SSOTM post but since Lee's was chronologically first *it shows him as the topic starter* :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, In my own oblivious way, I guess I kinda did.....Sorry bout that MJ.... and thank you for making light of the indeliberate foul..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing&#8230; Can I just say that I thought it was pretty cute*!* Hey, what is this*?!* Lee Silva starting his own SSOTM discussion? How cool is that*!!!*
> 
> Curious earthlings and aliens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will want to tune in just to hear what the creative gregarious charismatic incomprehensible Lee Silva has to say.
> 
> I sure did*! *
Click to expand...

Ah, but yours is the tongue wrought of gold and cane, my dear! I'm afraid my Frogs and Snails and Puppy Dog Tails offer no contest... uke:


----------



## Arnisador78

WOw! This is my first nomination! Thanks, it's such an honor to be amongst such great talent. I'm truly humbled.


----------



## Lee Silva

Arnisador78 said:


> WOw! This is my first nomination! Thanks, it's such an honor to be amongst such great talent. I'm truly humbled.


 :whisper: Dude! You made a Sweetazz shooter.....


----------



## Arnisador78

Lee Silva said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOw! This is my first nomination! Thanks, it's such an honor to be amongst such great talent. I'm truly humbled.
> 
> 
> 
> :whisper: Dude! You made a Sweetazz shooter.....
Click to expand...

. Thanks man. I really appreciate it. I've been working hard to improve my techniques.


----------



## phil7

is the slingshot made out of hdpe ???


----------



## ChapmanHands

I don't know who nominated my little bark on natural, or how you tell, but I truly appreciate it. It is an honor to be up here with some of the top craftsmen. Thank you so much again!

This month I had to vote for Doug's shooter the Pretty Boy Floyd. This man makes some real stunners!


----------



## M.J

ChapmanHands said:


> I don't know who nominated my little bark on natural, or how you tell, but I truly appreciate it. It is an honor to be up here with some of the top craftsmen. Thank you so much again!
> 
> This month I had to vote for Doug's shooter the Pretty Boy Floyd. This man makes some real stunners!


Yer buddy Beanflip gave it the nod :thumbsup:


----------



## DougDynasty

Thank you so much Chapman !! So awesome. U make amazing pieces too bud


----------



## ChapmanHands

Thanks for letting me know M.j. and thank you beanflip for the nod!

Thanks Doug! Appreciate it buddy


----------



## Jack739

You guys are sooooo awesome!!
I want to thank you all for everything!!
The other Slingshots are all so beautiful, thank you guys who picked mine, its such a great honor!! Makes me happy like a child on christmas


----------



## Susi

I personally am not the type to blindly congratulate all. I am not trying to go out for a popuylarity contest and win brownie points by doing so. There are some here who would cheer a cow crapping in a field to be popular to cows. I have such a difference in opinion from the judging on these contests that any comment from me wouldn't be received well, and that alone negates me from even entering such an ill judged contest. For example, a plain simple wood piece compared to an intricately designed frame and tieing, to me is absolutely unacceptable judging. No offense, just my op. I think your contests are anything but fair in many, not all, cases and biased to either "friends", cronies or against some.
chuck


----------



## Blade

Sorry if im derailing MJ.

Chuck,
I dont always get your point of view on things and this isn't the best place to discuss this, But I definitely see what your saying. The basis of a voting competition IS a popularity contest though. Some people like naturals better so they vote accordingly and while that may not be the best designed and best finish its what people like.
Perhaps an "elite" section with a panel of judges?

Unrelated, but maybe you should get your own profile. You post more than susi.


----------



## ChapmanHands

Chuck, you do realize that any slingshot can be nominated or voted for, correct? So how is that unfair judging? As far as I know voting is anoymonous, so voting for popularity is out of the equation. People voted for what they liked. What is unfair about that?

You put your foot into your mouth more times than an infant struggling to figure out it's body.


----------



## Blade

(I dont make very many slingshots and I'm not particularly good in that department so let me use knifemaking as an example.)

As for cow crapping, you guys gotta admit there is NO criticism on a forum made up of craftsmen, which I find very strange. I dont know where i'd be if every post that replied to a "look at my new knife" thread (not here) was "nice knife" and "sweet cutter". Even though though criticisms were not directed at me, they were common problems that truly helped me go forward in creating a better knife.

As I said, I'm no maker of slingshots. I don't know all the tips and tricks makers use to go about creating the works of art here, but I would like to. Instead of just looking at at slingshot porn (which I love lol) , I'd like to learn something.

I know I'm on the light side of the scale but please try to see what I'm saying.


----------



## M.J

If a slingshot is posted that has genuine problems, like the grain is running the wrong way or something else is unsafe, we say something. Or if someone's construction methods could be improved upon then a more knowledgeable member will point them in the right direction.
If it's just a matter of aesthetics we generally follow the rule about what to say if you have nothing nice to say.


----------



## M.J

Blade said:


> Sorry if im derailing MJ.
> 
> Chuck,
> I dont always get your point of view on things and this isn't the best place to discuss this, But I definitely see what your saying. The basis of a voting competition IS a popularity contest though. Some people like naturals better so they vote accordingly and while that may not be the best designed and best finish its what people like.
> Perhaps an "elite" section with a panel of judges?
> 
> Unrelated, but maybe you should get your own profile. You post more than susi.


No worries, I'm actually glad to have the chance to discuss this.

The nominees are picked by the members and voted on by the members. You want to nominate your friend? Go for it! If their slingshot isn't cool it won't win. It's not a contest to see who can take the longest to make a slingshot, who can use the most materials or who can sand to the finest grit. It's about what moves people, both nominators and voters.

I get the impression, Chuck, that you don't like naturals. That's fine. It doesn't mean, though, that they have any less merit than any other slingshot. I've made my share of nats and know that it can be a real process to get them to look good, shoot well and appeal to others. You're taking raw materials and finishing them to a high degree, I don't think there's any question about that.

There will never (as far as I'm concerned but it's not my website) be a panel of judges who picks SSOTM. That would only lead to the biases of those people showing and the same kind of slingshot winning every month. I want people to nominate and vote for what moves them or do what I do and vote for the one they'd most like to shoot or whatever. If it's a multi-laminate puzzle slingshot like our most recent SSOTY, then great. If it's a piece of "rotten wood" (Chuck's words, definitely not mine) like Beanflip's Osage PFS from last month, that's great too. Or a plywood ergo, or a bent-wire, or a starship. On and on.

That's how SSOTM is and how it will continue to be. If you want the one you like to win then nominate it and vote for it, if everyone else agrees then it will :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade

Well said MJ. I agree that judges would not work very well, it was just an idea.

As for constructive criticism, okay there is some when somebody's face might get smashed, but not much other than that. I agree with the "being nice rule" but criticism is only as disheartening as the maker lets it be. As long as its constructive and without an elitist tone, I dont see why anyone would be upset from it.


----------



## Metropolicity

Blade said:


> (I dont make very many slingshots and I'm not particularly good in that department so let me use knifemaking as an example.)
> 
> As for cow crapping, you guys gotta admit there is NO criticism on a forum made up of craftsmen, which I find very strange. I dont know where i'd be if every post that replied to a "look at my new knife" thread (not here) was "nice knife" and "sweet cutter". Even though though criticisms were not directed at me, they were common problems that truly helped me go forward in creating a better knife.
> 
> As I said, I'm no maker of slingshots. I don't know all the tips and tricks makers use to go about creating the works of art here, but I would like to. Instead of just looking at at slingshot porn (which I love lol) , I'd like to learn something.
> 
> I know I'm on the light side of the scale but please try to see what I'm saying.


Way to go guys!

I always try to post informative, at least in photographic build post style and in some short words, of how I make my slingshots. No matter how complicated or simple, this is how *I* learn as well since I can gauge the success of the final product based on how well I can follow my making path.


----------



## M.J

Blade said:


> Well said MJ. I agree that judges would not work very well, it was just an idea.
> 
> As for constructive criticism, okay there is some when somebody's face might get smashed, but not much other than that. I agree with the "being nice rule" but criticism is only as disheartening as the maker lets it be. As long as its constructive and without an elitist tone, I dont see why anyone would be upset from it.


You're free to say whatever you want, as is everyone else. The "be nice" rule isn't a written one, it's just the tone that this place has always (at least for the 4.5 years I've been here) had.

What kind of constructive criticism are you looking for?

-"that looks uncomfortable"

-"Well, it's not"

Beyond tips for building, finishing and safety, I don't really see the need for a whole lot of negative commentary. I don't see where constructive-ness (constructivity? whatever...) fits in to saying you don't like something since everything else is really subjective.


----------



## Susi

Blade said:


> Sorry if im derailing MJ.
> 
> Chuck,
> I dont always get your point of view on things and this isn't the best place to discuss this, But I definitely see what your saying. The basis of a voting competition IS a popularity contest though. Some people like naturals better so they vote accordingly and while that may not be the best designed and best finish its what people like.
> Perhaps an "elite" section with a panel of judges?
> 
> Unrelated, but maybe you should get your own profile. You post more than susi.


I agree on both points...and to get my own profile. Susi was frankly disappointed by a "cronie" post and is done with this forum however I am a bit more resilient to that sort of (expletive) and frankly am not offended by mere recycled electrons bouncing into my screen here...LOL. I do keep things in scope and a computer screen can't do much to hurt me. But yes, a profile is in order, was just thinking of that after I posted the above.

I haven't read the replies yet so this writing is candid. I do NOT want to start discord or a lot of mish mash about forum goings on. The kind ones who have thought up the concept of this forum, its excellent programming and those who volunteer and mod the forum or arrange events, certainly help sling shotting and this forum, and to me are to be praised.

My post above actually is looong over due...I've seen works of art win and polished unadorned forks that take only a couple hours to make also win, over SSs that took days to make and are way way beyond a piece of polished half rotten wood. What the forum wants to do is to involve participants, not discourage involvement but with this nutso judging I can't see much motivation to enter a sling shot in a monthly contest or even hope it would be nominated by the cronies and sellers who stick together like glue and somewhat obvioyusly and somewhat unfairly. That's my take, if this is a true forum it'll be received as just an honest opinion.

On the other hand I've gained a lot of knowledge and very useful tips form this forum and am dang glad it exists. If my criticisdm is such that it offends some, I sincerely regret that, my intention wasn't to offend, but to offer just an opinion of one guy, not Gawd's word etc.. I hope the members are not so delicate as to get their pants in a bunch about it.

chuck


----------



## Susi

Now that I've read all the commentary given by a few of the more than 1000 members, I can now fairly summarize a few thoughts.
1. A slingshot should be judged on how much time it likely took to make it, the design originality, the functionality and the uniqueness of that particular slingshot...not just a work of art, although that certainly has its points, but also ALL attributes.
2. Had I gone and grabbed a piece of dead wood and spent a few hours carving a very blah uneventful work of it, I would TURN DOWN a nomination or a win if I thought mine was so humble, regardless of votes. That's just the ethic in me.
3. It makes little difference to me what anyone thinks of my work, sling shots, house design, clothing style or my anything really, I am my own person and proud of what I've done and will do...in all aspects of life. I am not one of the children who seeks approval to judge my own self or my own work. Comparing my work to others is stupid, their work is their work, mine is mine. I applaud work which I think is much better than mine however, so in a way I do compare but don't dwell on approval from others, cronies and the like.
4. I keep in scope this is a great forum other than the SS of the month travesty. If a forum has only one slack point it's a great forum. I look at the whole scope. I imagine another blah piece of work will tie again with a meticulously made work so that won't surprise me. I think if everyone voted instead of a chosen few and the nominations done by more than a few, the winners would be more deserving. Just because I think this so called monthly contest has a long way to go for fairness and taste, doesn't mean much to many. As I said, it's only one guy's opinion. I will add lastly that emails I've received from other members, their names shall not be known, agree whole heartedly with me and that as some said, "cronyism" is too thick here.

As suggested, I will get my own profile shortly since wife Susi is out of this altogether. I can't blame her in a way...but I do think the functionality of the forum and my participation in it is much more important than emotional aspects. I remind all that if moderators chose to delete any of my posts I'm in complete accord with them. A forum does need order. But I also think that if a contest is to be judged, that the outcome should be consistent with originality, time in making, eye appeal, negating political mish mash and also points given for shear engineering and functionality. And please never nominate anything I would ever make for SS of the month. I am not looking for fame and fortune as are the vendors.

chuck


----------



## M.J

Anyone can nominate, anyone can vote. No one is chosen to be a nominator or a voter. I really don't understand the problem.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

OK, fire away anew, this is "Chuck", Susi's husband from Ecuador. I've created a new profile since wife Susi has left the forum as a poster (but still observes) some time ago and it's time I got my own profile since I want to continue to post (much to the pleasure of some and displeasure of some, LOL). I've no gallery as of yet, may post gallery pictures only on Susi's to continue with the collection...will advise. Susi's account is not closed however...I'm just opening mine. Have a good week,

chuck


----------



## SmilingFury

Chuck,
Congrats on getting your own profile. I hope having your own profile will get you to come out of your shell.

BTW, there is always a SOTM discussion thread that the mods start each month when they start that month's nomination thread. Now I am not a mod and have no authority on this forum at all, however I have to ask you if you would agree with a suggestion.

Would you post your opinion regarding the sotm on the discussions thread, rather than pissing on the winner's announcement thread?

It might not mean anything to you, but that might not be the case for the craftsmen actually in the contest. None of the craftsmen involved had anything to do with setting up the sotm contest and its structure. I am not discussing your opinion of the sotm. I am not agreeing nor disagreeing with your thoughts and points. I am merely saying that there may have been a way to express your point of view without cheapening the experience for those currently involved. Sound fair?

Respectfully yours,
SF


----------



## M.J

He who smiles with fury makes an excellent point, let's have this discussion in this post :thumbsup:


----------



## Blade

M.J said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said MJ. I agree that judges would not work very well, it was just an idea.
> 
> As for constructive criticism, okay there is some when somebody's face might get smashed, but not much other than that. I agree with the "being nice rule" but criticism is only as disheartening as the maker lets it be. As long as its constructive and without an elitist tone, I dont see why anyone would be upset from it.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of constructive criticism are you looking for?
> -"that looks uncomfortable"
> -"Well, it's not"
> Beyond tips for building, finishing and safety, I don't really see the need for a whole lot of negative commentary. I don't see where constructive-ness (constructivity? whatever...) fits in to saying you don't like something since everything else is really subjective.
Click to expand...

I guess there is a lot of different ways to do the same thing with slingshots. Whereas theres almost always a "right" way in other fields ive been in. 
I dunno what I'm trying to say. Maybe its just the overload of two word replies to everything that gets to me.


----------



## Dayhiker

I know one thing: Any time one of my slingshots gets nominated, it immediately embarrasses me, because I know that nothing I make will ever -- in any sane person's judgement -- be worthy of sharing the stage with the blazing virtuosity of our most sophisticated craftsmen. But that goes for just posting my work here on the forum. Heck, after looking at a few of these blindingly well crafted pieces we see here every day, who wants to look at a stick I cut off a tree and carved up with my knife and files and only sanded to below 1000 grit?

When the slingshot of the month comes up, though, what gets nominated has nothing to do with any appointed judges. Somebody thought it was cool that's all. And when the judgement comes down -- still no appointed judges. . . and, appropriately, never does one of my slingshots make it into the final tally. So, really, in my opinion, things come out as they should in this competition. To rail against the way it is judged, is to rail against the membership in general, because that's who judges.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Any member of this forum can nominate any slingshot featured in the previous month, and every member of the Forum has one vote and can use it as (s)he pleases. No one is required to participate. There is no "judging", this is purely a free democratic process. If you are upset about it, there are several options you can take. You can nominate a slingshot that meets your standards. You can ignore SSOTM. You can find a Forum that doesn't have a SSOTM contest. What you cannot do is charge a volunteer who puts in a lot of time to make this work, and does not in any way try to influence the outcome by manipulating the contest to favor friends and cronies, without being called on it. And yes, I do take offense at that charge.


----------



## August West

Edited for content


----------



## M.J

August West said:


> Edited for content


If you have something to say I'd like to hear it :wave:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

So would I.


----------



## August West

OK MJ and Henry,

How does anyone mention unfairness, favoritism and cronyism in a competition where the entries are picked and voted on by the members themselves? Earth to Chuck, it is open to everyone, if you don't like the ones that are winning then maybe your taste in slingshots sucks?

There are some legitimate gripes of cronyism on this forum, my opinion and I am sure it stinks and I will not dredge up past history, but the SSOTM is not one of them.


----------



## Lee Silva

Does shooting my "Alpha Master" with a white-hot .117cal BB, count as a Chronyism?


----------



## August West

Lee Silva said:


> Does shooting my "Alpha Master" with a white-hot .117cal BB, count as a Chronyism?


Only if it is full butterfly!


----------



## SmilingFury

I thought Chronyism is when one worships exactly how fast something travels through the air. Is that wrong?


----------



## M.J

Lee Silva said:


> Does shooting my "Alpha Master" with a white-hot .117cal BB, count as a Chronyism?


How 'bout shooting Gary Flatband's chrony? :lol:


----------



## Lee Silva

You're right, MJ.... I've been guilty of Chronyism for quite some time!

Truly you must know that I never meant for something like this to happen?!?!?!


----------



## Lee Silva

Probably thought I was going to try and start a conversation or something, huh.......


----------



## Clever Moniker

TSM said:


> Firstly, thanks to M.J.for the nomination and Tremoside for the nod of approval. I'd like to nominate Parnell's Canada Laminate.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41681-canada-themed-laminate/


Dammit TSM, you beat me to it!!!


----------



## DougDynasty

Thank you SOO much Tremoside for the nomination. It means alot to me and I appreciate it very much. And those boots and shorts are gonna be the new style lol. Just a matter of time till we see all the movie stars in shorts and boots lmao ! Good luck guys this month. I truly believe this may be the hardest and best month yet. Lots of amazing shooters. It's unbelievable how all of us as a whole here on our wonderful forum have improved and developed. There's so much talent and hardworking and skills here its crazy. Our forum is the best forum by far in every category although I do love all websites slingshot related. I'm glad to be a part of such great people and it's awesome to see how everybody as a whole have really upped there game and keep improving so drastically. I wonder where we go from here? It's amazing and congrats guys


----------



## parnell

I will thank TSM and Clever Moniker for the nomination. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Davidka

Clever Moniker said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, thanks to M.J.for the nomination and Tremoside for the nod of approval. I'd like to nominate Parnell's Canada Laminate.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41681-canada-themed-laminate/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit TSM, you beat me to it!!!
Click to expand...

And you can call it 'ForkCanada'... :rofl:


----------



## Davidka




----------



## M.J

Interest in ssotm has been dwindling all year. We're averaging 9-10 nominations a month (out of a couple hundred posted slingshots) and 80-90 votes. Also the complaints are up even though I've taken great pains to try to make ssotm what the community wants it to be. 
So the mod team and I decided that ssotm can go in hiatus for a while until there is significant interest in it.


----------



## Davidka

M.J said:


> Interest in ssotm has been dwindling all year. We're averaging 9-10 nominations a month (out of a couple hundred posted slingshots) and 80-90 votes. Also the complaints are up even though I've taken great pains to try to make ssotm what the community wants it to be.
> So the mod team and I decided that ssotm can go in hiatus for a while until there is significant interest in it.


That's really too bad. Sad to hear... Hope you will at least make it bi-monthly or quarterly or such...


----------



## DougDynasty

Ow wow that realllllllly sucks. I kniw alot of us really appreciate the work y'all do and really look forward to it. I sure hope y'all change your minds or have a community vote or something. This is extremely upsetting. For those us that do participate we shouldn't be punished. I do realize it's a lot of work for you but please reconsider. It's one of the things that sets our forum apart


----------



## M.J

Yeah, I like it, too but we're not going to keep putting it on with so little interest.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Hate to hear it. But I understand your point of view. Thanks for handling it as long as you guys did.


----------



## fishingaggie

Really sorry to hear that. I was really looking forward to this month's contest. I'm new to the forum and found it because of the monthly contest.


----------



## Imperial

M.J said:


> Interest in ssotm has been dwindling all year. We're averaging 9-10 nominations a month (out of a couple hundred posted slingshots) and 80-90 votes. Also the complaints are up even though I've taken great pains to try to make ssotm what the community wants it to be.
> So the mod team and I decided that ssotm can go in hiatus for a while until there is significant interest in it.


why not throw out some of the popular complaints so maybe the whole ssf community can perhaps offer up some solutions. and if no one participates in that discussion, then get rid of it altogether.

a forum is only as strong as its unabbreviated interaction between its members and forum staff.


----------



## Poiema

*Yikes!**!**!* I am not certain that there is a competitive event in existence that doesn't motivate some form of protest. People are going to display varying amounts of passionate energy.

I am happy to see vendors and new builders competing. We just witnessed Mr Fionda win SSOTM with one of his magnificent naturals. *A natural!* Sculpted with only hand toolls. Skills*!!* Is THAT not what we most want to see? Very inspiring and motivational.

I look forward to SSOTM. From what I've seen, *participation seems to naturally ebb and flow*. Nothing unusual about that. Same thing as memberships. I feel it is a very welcoming monthly event that is UNIQUE to this forum. My gosh*!* We are only just into *1/3* of the year. I don't think this is quite indicative of poor participation. Summertime activities. Budgets. Distractions. Could be anything. Ebbs and flows. We can live with that*!*

Maybe the mods are feeling a bit unloved and under appreciated? That would be more understandable. Bu it certainly isn't me. If I don't have time to do the job, then I'm not going to complain about those who do contribute their time and shed their blood. Not everyone is going to be happy all of the time.

A friendly open discussion could result in good ideas and workable solutions -if we know *WHAT* the problem is.


----------



## CanH8r

Thats a bummer. I just wish that the decision was put to a vote or something. Some months might be slower then others. If members knew that It would be discontinued do to lack of voting I bet more people would have voted. As far as people complaining, not sure that should be a variable as long as it was fair. People voted for who they wanted to win, that seems fair to me. Perhaps we can still run it as a "unofficial" sotm, till the mods see the appropriate amount of participation.


----------



## DougDynasty

Yeah this is definitely a backwards step. Surely there's something we can do. This ain't right. I really look forward and get motivated by ssotm. Surely there's something we can do. It's big deal for our forum to have this


----------



## Metropolicity

Dang...really? How will I know if I am worthy?


----------



## M.J

CanH8r said:


> Thats a bummer. I just wish that the decision was put to a vote or something. Some months might be slower then others. If members knew that It would be discontinued do to lack of voting I bet more people would have voted. As far as people complaining, not sure that should be a variable as long as it was fair. People voted for who they wanted to win, that seems fair to me. Perhaps we can still run it as a "unofficial" sotm, till the mods see the appropriate amount of participation.


I've tried a couple times (when interest has flagged and people were b!tching about the format) to gin up interest and I ran a poll where the membership could vote for how they wanted ssotm to be. The concensus was to leave it the way it was. If it were decided that we should have two or three divisions (as was proposed and voted down) we would have done it, even though it would have been two or three times the work if that meant that it would really be a forum-wide event every month.


----------



## M.J

Tell you what: Start a poll "SSOTM, keep or not" or whatever, run it for a week and if you get 200 yes votes in that time (which is not at all unreasonable given our traffic) and we'll go ahead and fire it up next week :thumbsup:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I've been thinking about this all day. SSOTM is unique to this forum and it sure would be a shame to let it go. I hope ya'll reconsider.


----------



## Beanflip

Definitely would be a shame to loose SSOTM. I don't always participate, but sometimes I see slings there that I totally missed during the month. I think it's vital to showcase and reward great work. Seeing the nominees handy work get rewarded makes me aspire to build better. When I got a nomination I was thrilled.


----------



## Poiema

I thought it might be interesting to take a look at 2014, 2013, 2012 and *compare nominations and voting* results with 2015. Participation looks about the same as 2014. As unbelievable as it may seem, there are still people on the SSF who are not sure of the process -how to locate, nominate, or vote. But I think we're ok. It looks like we are.

*2015*

*SSOTM - 2015*

*Jan*
16 Noms (85 votes)
*Feb*
13 Noms (79 votes)
*Mar*
10 Noms (79 votes)
*Apr*
9 Noms (87 votes)
*May* - TBD

*2014*

*SSOTY - 2014*
(107 votes)

*SSOTM - 2014*

*Jan*
20 Noms (95 votes)
*Feb*
21 Noms (97 votes)
*Mar*
11 Noms (103 votes)
*Apr*
12 Noms (79 votes)
*May*
10 Noms (81 votes)
*Jun*
12 Noms (81 votes)
*Jul*
13 Noms (95 votes)
*Aug*
11 Noms (97 votes)
*Sep*
14 Noms (74 votes)
*Oct*
11 Noms (69 votes)
*Nov*
17 Noms (101 votes)

*Dec*
11 Noms (79 votes)

*2013*

*SSOTY - 2013*
(91 votes)

*SSOTM - 2013*

*Jan*
10 Noms (193 votes)
*Feb*
10 Noms (186 votes)
*Mar*
12 Noms (162 votes)
*Apr*
13 Noms (194 votes)
*May*
13 Noms (185 votes)
*Jun*
9 Noms (217 votes)
*Jul*
21 Noms (170 votes)
*Aug*
12 Noms (152 votes)
*Sep*
16 Noms (122 votes)
*Oct*
18 Noms (102 votes)
*Nov*
17 Noms (101 votes)
*Dec*
21 Noms (122)

*2012*

*SSOTY - 2012*

(211 votes)

*SSOTM - 2012*

*Jan*
13 Noms (98 votes)

*Feb*
10 Noms (94 votes)
*Mar*
12 Noms (80 votes)
*Apr*
9 Noms (133 votes)
*May*
11 Noms (53 votes)
*Jun*
11 Noms (68 votes)
*Jul*
14 Noms (160 votes)
*Aug*
10 Noms (50 votes)
*Sep*
8 Noms (50 votes)
*Oct*
13 Noms (183 votes)
*Nov*
14 Noms (198 votes)
*Dec*
13 Noms (181 votes)


----------



## CanH8r

Poiema said:


> I thought it might be interesting to take a look at 2014, 2013, 2012 and *compare nominations and voting* results with 2015. Participation looks about the same as 2014. As unbelievable as it may seem, there are still people on the SSF who are not sure of the process -how to locate, nominate, or vote. But I think we're ok. It looks like we are.
> 
> *2015*
> 
> *SSOTM - 2015*
> 
> *Jan*
> 16 Noms (85 votes)
> *Feb*
> 13 Noms (79 votes)
> *Mar*
> 10 Noms (79 votes)
> *Apr*
> 9 Noms (87 votes)
> *May* - TBD
> 
> *2014*
> 
> *SSOTY - 2014*
> (107 votes)
> 
> *SSOTM - 2014*
> 
> *Jan*
> 20 Noms (95 votes)
> *Feb*21 Noms (97 votes)
> *Mar*
> 11 Noms (103 votes)
> *Apr*
> 12 Noms (79 votes)
> *May*
> 10 Noms (81 votes)
> *Jun*
> 12 Noms (81 votes)
> *Jul*
> 13 Noms (95 votes)
> *Aug*
> 11 Noms (97 votes)
> *Sep*
> 14 Noms (74 votes)
> *Oct*
> 11 Noms (69 votes)
> *Nov*
> 17 Noms (101 votes)
> 
> *Dec*
> 11 Noms (79 votes)
> 
> *2013*
> 
> *SSOTY - 2013*
> (91 votes)
> 
> *SSOTM - 2013*
> 
> *Jan*
> 10 Noms (193 votes)
> *Feb*
> 10 Noms (186 votes)
> *Mar*
> 12 Noms (162 votes)
> *Apr*
> 13 Noms (194 votes)
> *May*
> 13 Noms (185 votes)
> *Jun*
> 9 Noms (217 votes)
> *Jul*
> 21 Noms (170 votes)
> *Aug*
> 12 Noms (152 votes)
> *Sep*
> 16 Noms (122 votes)
> *Oct*
> 18 Noms (102 votes)
> *Nov*
> 17 Noms (101 votes)
> *Dec*
> 21 Noms (122)
> 
> *2012*
> 
> *SSOTY - 2012*
> 
> (211 votes)
> 
> *SSOTM - 2012*
> 
> *Jan*
> 13 Noms (98 votes)
> 
> *Feb*
> 10 Noms (94 votes)
> *Mar*
> 12 Noms (80 votes)
> *Apr*
> 9 Noms (133 votes)
> *May*
> 11 Noms (53 votes)
> *Jun*
> 11 Noms (68 votes)
> *Jul*
> 14 Noms (160 votes)
> *Aug*
> 10 Noms (50 votes)
> *Sep*
> 8 Noms (50 votes)
> *Oct*
> 13 Noms (183 votes)
> *Nov*
> 14 Noms (198 votes)
> *Dec*
> 13 Noms (181 votes)


Great data... Kinda shows that MJ's 200 votes in favor of sotm is not really attainable as we have only had one month with 200+ people voting in the past. Is it really about lack of participation OR about members complaining about the format? Either way a great tradition is gone.


----------



## M.J

I guess it's a matter of perspective. I've been here a lot longer than many and remember when ssotm was revived in 2012 (before I was a mod) and what a big deal it was. The nomination and voting numbers from 2013 reflect that, even with much lower membership numbers.
It's fine, I'll put it back up for May. No skin off my nose either way.


----------



## SmilingFury

How can anyone expect a resurgence in interest if the contest has been cancelled. What exactly will there be interest in?

This really seems like a formula for losing the craftsmen that we have left here. If the two threads that it takes to run sotm are too much work for the dwindling mod team, then why cant a member be nominated to host the contest to take the burden off the remaining mods?

I wont understand why you guys wont run sotm, but I will accept your decision. But if you let this contest die here...

ATTENTION SLINGSHOT FORUM: if the SOTM is cancelled here on ssf, me and a couple of other members will try to host it elsewhere, maybe a facebook page or something. 
Would the mods still assign the medals for under a craftsman's avatar for the gold, silver, and bronze winners if we would have to run this contest ourselves just to keep it alive?
It is probably the smallest amount of work in the whole process to assign the sotm medals, so what do you mods say?


----------



## Beanflip

Susi said:


> I personally am not the type to blindly congratulate all. I am not trying to go out for a popuylarity contest and win brownie points by doing so. There are some here who would cheer a cow crapping in a field to be popular to cows. I have such a difference in opinion from the judging on these contests that any comment from me wouldn't be received well, and that alone negates me from even entering such an ill judged contest. For example, a plain simple wood piece compared to an intricately designed frame and tieing, to me is absolutely unacceptable judging. No offense, just my op. I think your contests are anything but fair in many, not all, cases and biased to either "friends", cronies or against some.chuck


GRRRRRR! 
If you don't like an open opportunity to nominate and vote, equal for all, NOTHING WILL SATISFY YOU.


----------



## M.J

I'll say it again: It's not about the amount of work, it's about having a contest that really represents the forum. The mod team was willing to do much more work if it meant having a contest that people really wanted.

Either way, here you go:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42330-ssotm-may-2015-nominations/


----------



## flicks

I can understand that the admin team lose the motivation if there is less interest in the contest tho.

But I honestly think that there is no less interest. On the data collection (Great job btw! Thanks for the effort, Poiema!) you can clearly see a sudden increase from Sept.12 to Oct.12 by 260%!! and a decrease in the 3'rd quarter 2013 by approx. 40%.

Now I think the problems with votes, polls and nominations are always the same. They show up in the notification lines just for a short moment in Recent Topics. They will never reach Popular Topics, as they don't contain any posts - just one and a poll for the votes.

I can remember the time I joined the forum beginning 2013, I got a monthly notification by mail that the nomination/voting has started. On the front side of the forum, a big batch popped up, pointing on the threads. Now, these notifications stopped in the 3rd quarter of 2013 (Yup, I've checked my old mails). At the same time the number of votes (and views) decreased significantly.

I honestly think it is just about a bit advertising.


----------



## quarterinmynose

flicks said:


> I can understand that the admin team lose the motivation if there is less interest in the contest tho.
> 
> But I honestly think that there is no less interest. On the data collection (Great job btw! Thanks for the effort, Poiema!) you can clearly see a sudden increase from Sept.12 to Oct.12 by 260%!! and a decrease in the 3'rd quarter 2013 by approx. 40%.
> 
> Now I think the problems with votes, polls and nominations are always the same. They show up in the notification lines just for a short moment in Recent Topics. They will never reach Popular Topics, as they don't contain any posts - just one and a poll for the votes.
> 
> I can remember the time I joined the forum beginning 2013, I got a monthly notification by mail that the nomination/voting has started. On the front side of the forum, a big batch popped up, pointing on the threads. Now, these notifications stopped in the 3rd quarter of 2013 (Yup, I've checked my old mails). At the same time the number of votes (and views) decreased significantly.
> 
> I honestly think it is just about a bit advertising.


Great observation, Thank you Flicks.

I agree with the others who have made the point of this competition being a major draw here. Building is a big part of this hobby, practically everybody who shoots has made a slingshot or will make a slingshot at some point. Just like shooting it's something that is relatively easy to do, but for most of us there is always something different to try, or some skill to improve on. The satisfaction of building your own shooter is significant, even more so when it's both a good shooter and a pretty shooter....and then to be able to call it a SSOTM nominee or even winner!?!!  Interest and participation may wax and wane, but I for one know I always pay attention and I always vote...I admit I have slacked on putting up some noms in recent months, but that is certainly not due to a lack of talent and wonderful creations. This forum is full of awesome builders who deserve and (I think) enjoy this small recognition.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all the mods who have really kept this thing alive so long. \

MJ, Btoon, AND Hrawk(I haven't forgot your efforts man), THANK YOU! I know this probably feels like a thankless task, but please know that many do care and appreciate Your efforts. I apologize to anyone I may have actually forgot, these are just the guys I always noticed leading the charge.

oh yeah, and....... SLINGSHOTS!!! :looney:

Happy shooting(and building) everyone.


----------



## CanH8r

M.J said:


> I'll say it again: It's not about the amount of work, it's about having a contest that really represents the forum. The mod team was willing to do much more work if it meant having a contest that people really wanted.
> Either way, here you go:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42330-ssotm-may-2015-nominations/


Cool thanks MJ. I know I'll be more diligent when it comes to voting.


----------



## Beanflip

M.J said:


> I'll say it again: It's not about the amount of work, it's about having a contest that really represents the forum. The mod team was willing to do much more work if it meant having a contest that people really wanted.
> Either way, here you go:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42330-ssotm-may-2015-nominations/


YES! Thank you. 
Wow! Look at the knock outs already nominated!


----------



## Jack739

Poiema said:


> Hidden in the mystical adventures of fear and wonder&#8230; I nominate Jack's *Dread**!*
> 
> I imagine in skilled hands, this dark stout lady could cause great apprehension. She is equipped with *top slots*, the inspired snappy *ClickA* system, and a ravishing "old-world" handcrafted charm. The only thing missing is a castle and gleaming suit of armor.
> 
> My best wishes to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41794-dread-jack-mkv-an-ode-to-bemahoney/


Lady Poiema, i'm SO honored!! You got Dread and me blushing here! i love your style of describing things, its like balm for the soul  Unbelievable, another SOTM i am allowed to participate, another SOTM with such awesome builds, its like a dream comes true! I feel not worthy! 
Thank you Poiema and all the best to all of you my Friends!
Jack


----------



## ChapmanHands

Wow, as Jack said, I can not believe I get to be in slingshot of the month again, or is an honor to even get judged next to the pieces built buy some of the finest craftsmen I have ever had the privilege of talking to. Thank you so much for the nod Flicks, beautiful work here. I am happy to be a cow getting judged with all of you beautiful horses! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Arnisador78

I want to thank TSM for his nomination of my Grip laminate! What an honor, but my vote goes for your build Sir! I love I love your work. Doug's work is as impressive as ever. Flicks raptor is so cool. The builds are so diverse. Again So many awesome nominations. I always look forward to seeing all the art being displayed in one thread! Sometimes I miss some of them during the month. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Imperial

PeskyMaus said:


> Am I correct in assuming that SSOTM is an anacronym for slingshot of the month? I am new to this forum and probably shouldn't be posting on a subject about which I know virtually nothing but I am curious as to exactly what does constitute a 'slingshot of the month'. Is is like Page 3 of the Sun? Does it refer to the catapult that you would most like to f**k? My mother warned my about slingshot porn, but I thought that I knew better...


yes on the acronym and dont listen to your mother when it comes to slingshot porn.


----------



## Viper010

I would love to vote, but the OutdoorForums app (a version of Tapatalk I believe, at least it says powered by Tapatalk) DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO DO SO! NOWHERE do I see an option to vote in ANY poll type thread.

Also, I can't manage to figure out, digitally clueless dork that I am, how to post a nomination including the obligatory "link to original post".

Also, it would seem to digitally illiterate old me, that posting pictures is impossible without setting up some kind of cloud or photobucket account, which I really don't want to. I would really like to be able to post pics directly from my mobile phone "camera roll".

Thanks for listening, this concludes my rant for today.

With friendly regards, 
Remco


----------



## M.J

Yeah, I know the forum pushes Tapatalk but I find it almost useless.

All the things you mention are pretty easy to do using the regular desktop version of the site.


----------



## Dayhiker

M.J said:


> Yeah, I know the forum pushes Tapatalk but I find it almost useless.
> 
> All the things you mention are pretty easy to do using the regular desktop version of the site.


I tried it. Hated it.


----------



## Btoon84

Viper010 said:


> I would love to vote, but the OutdoorForums app (a version of Tapatalk I believe, at least it says powered by Tapatalk) DOES NOT ALLOW ME TO DO SO! NOWHERE do I see an option to vote in ANY poll type thread.
> 
> Also, I can't manage to figure out, digitally clueless dork that I am, how to post a nomination including the obligatory "link to original post".
> 
> Also, it would seem to digitally illiterate old me, that posting pictures is impossible without setting up some kind of cloud or photobucket account, which I really don't want to. I would really like to be able to post pics directly from my mobile phone "camera roll".
> 
> Thanks for listening, this concludes my rant for today.
> 
> With friendly regards,
> Remco


If you're on a mobile phone the site may automatically run a "mobile version". If you scroll all the way to the bottom, you'll find a "full version" button. That will run the site on your phone as the normal site. You can vote in polls no problem. You should be able to upload images from your phone as well. If you can't figure out how to upload photos or links don't let that stop you from nominating a deserving slingshot. It'll get sorted out


----------



## BCLuxor

Both looking sharp!


----------



## stinger

TSM said:


> For your consideration...joe_mcdogwad's Zebrawood & Bamboo
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42698-new-design-zebrawood-bamboo/


I can see getting a badge with this guy, twirling it on your index finger and holstering it like a six gun!


----------



## Barky Bow

ChapmanHands said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42682-lignum-vitae-and-bocote/
> A link for reference to Doug's shooter


Cheers Quentin. 
My first nomination so still learning. 
I appreciate the help bro.


----------



## ChapmanHands

No problems homeslice! Glad to be of service to my biggest fan! Bahahaha!!!


----------



## joe_mcdogwad

I just realized that I completely forgot to post this: thanks for the nomination TSM!! This is my first SSOTM nomination, and it's definitely an honor. ^__^


----------



## Byudzai

holy smokes. this month is completely mind-blowingly impossible.


----------



## M.J

The one with the amazing carving got my vote :thumbsup:


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Just to throw another wrench in the gears, what about two slingshots of the month? One outstanding "natural" like Bob Fionda's Basiliscus, and one outstanding "other materials" like Flicks' Spearhead. Yeah, yeah, I know, there are more mixtures of metal, man-made materials, and wood than my Dog could pee on. But choosing only one is most difficult, and you guys know it. Two categories: 1. all wood 2. other, including wood

But if I have to choose only one, then Bob Fionda's Basiliscus gets my nod. Overwhelming seems to be a fairly accurate description! Anyway, just something to think about for the future.

SSS


----------



## M.J

That's been brought up a few times and I've always shot it down because 1. It opens up a practically endless array of categories and 2. It seems like a third grade science fair where everybody gets a ribbon.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

M.J said:


> That's been brought up a few times and I've always shot it down because 1. It opens up a practically endless array of categories and 2. It seems like a third grade science fair where everybody gets a ribbon.


Hey MJ,

Yeah, I know you are right. When my now 19 year old nephew was in grammar school, they gave one kid a certificate for "best smile". My sister and I were raised in a time before all this Politically correct crap came about. If you couldn't play ball (of any kind), then you got picked last, and that was just the way it was. It was nothing personal, and we didn't have to go and be *psyco* analyzed over it!

I guess it would make it a lot more trouble keeping the worms we already have in the can!

Still don't make choosing a favorite slingshot any easier! LOL

. :yeahthat:

SSS


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Thanks for nominating me Flicks ! :bowdown: I appreciate it a lot. Its my first  :banana:


----------



## flicks

Well deserved, John! Your wasp is a real beauty! Good luck buddy!


----------



## TheDaddy187

enjoy my first ever nomination flicks...

i know you must get nominated alot, but i went with what i liked...


----------



## flicks

TheDaddy187 said:


> enjoy my first ever nomination flicks...
> i know you must get nominated alot, but i went with what i liked...


 Thanks a lot TD!


----------



## Teach

I would just like to thank Treefork for the nomination of SOTM. This is a first for me and totally unexpected. I am both humbled and honoured my friend. Thanks so much. Woohoo!


----------



## Teach

Aside from browsing/admiring the beautiful work of our members here, sadly I have never actually voted for SSOTM or SSOTY. Realising this I started snooping around looking for info on HOW to vote and was not successful. Can anyone point me to a sticky or some such explaining the "how to" of voting? After having just been nominated for Twisted Tyton, I see now how important a gesture this can be for the members who have been nominated. Time to start casting my votes. Thanks

Teach


----------



## fishingaggie

Teach - it's in the "General Slingshot Discussion", forum, not the Homemade Slingshot forum. It's pinned at the top.


----------



## fishingaggie

It's nominations only for the first week, and switches to voting in the second week.


----------



## The Gopher

Thanks for the nod Sanch!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach

fishingaggie said:


> Teach - it's in the "General Slingshot Discussion", forum, not the Homemade Slingshot forum. It's pinned at the top.


Arrrg, no wonder I could not see it. LOL Thanks


----------



## Piney Creek

Thanks to Chuckduster01 for the nomination for "Here goes Build #2". Win, loose or draw you made my day. Piney Creek


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Out of over 14,500 SSF members, my vote made the 36th vote. What's wrong with this picture? It appears that the same members are the same voters each month. Excellent nominations by the way...any of them are worthy of placement.


----------



## M.J

Chuck Daehler said:


> Out of over 14,500 SSF members, my vote made the 36th vote. What's wrong with this picture? It appears that the same members are the same voters each month. Excellent nominations by the way...any of them are worthy of placement.


Agreed on all points!
To be truly representative of the forum we need more nominees and more votes.


----------



## Peter Recuas

I dare propose that each nominee, in turn nominate someone else to enrich the options and perhaps increase the voting (Many people just enjoy photos and videos in the forum because they see the English like Chinese, have difficult to comment but could easily vote) h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Peter Recuas

M.J said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of over 14,500 SSF members, my vote made the 36th vote. What's wrong with this picture? It appears that the same members are the same voters each month. Excellent nominations by the way...any of them are worthy of placement.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on all points!
> To be truly representative of the forum we need more nominees and more votes.
Click to expand...

I dare propose that each nominee, in turn nominate someone else to enrich the options and perhaps increase the voting (Many people just enjoy photos and videos in the forum because they see the English like Chinese, they have difficult to comment but could easily vote)


----------



## Piney Creek

Next month during the nomiating period I will do it. Piney Creek


----------



## Teach

I couldn't agree more Chuck. I think there would be more interest too if there were categories for different build types. I've heard so many comments from members via PM's that they don't bother to vote anymore because they feel it's unfair to put up a natural in direct competition with a fancy laminated frame. After all there is only so much you can do with a tree fork and still be able to call it "Natural". I'd propose the categories be;

Laminated, Plastics, Natural, and last but not least an Unlimited class if the first three classes didn't cover something but really I think only the first three would be needed. And allow all types of SS's within each category..

Not difficult. Instead of one overall winner you would have 4 individual winners that all competed on an even playing field in their own category.

I know this idea of the idea of different categories has come up before and met with a lot of resistance. The idea has merit and should be implemented.


----------



## M.J

So people PM you about it instead of posting in the ssotm discussion thread? That's not very productive.
It's completely fair to put a natural up against a puzzle slingshot. They're both slingshots. You vote for whichever one you like best. You don't have to vote for the one that takes the most time to make, just the one you like the most. If everyone does that then it's a true representation of the forum body. If you like puzzle slingshots then vote for one, if you like something else, vote for it.
Besides, where's the pride in saying "I got second place in Plastic Slingshot of the Month for September!" The slingshot of the month is THE Slingshot of the month.


----------



## Quercusuber

Dear Administrators :

I have an idea: a category named "Slingshot In Cork Oak Of The Month". Isn't that great or what??

(LOL!!!!  ...Just a bit of humour to brighten the day!!)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose

Quercusuber said:


> Dear Administrators :
> 
> I have an idea: a category named "Slingshot In Cork Oak Of The Month". Isn't that great or what??
> 
> (LOL!!!!  ...Just a bit of humour to brighten the day!!)
> 
> Cheers ...Q


Can I be the first to nominate? I know this pleasant Portuguese fellow who absolutely deserves a *gold* badge for his awesome Cork Oak slingshots. 

Just for the record, I have indeed nominated Master Q's works multiple times in the past so don't accuse me of not trying.


----------



## M.J

Quercusuber said:


> Dear Administrators :
> I have an idea: a category named "Slingshot In Cork Oak Of The Month". Isn't that great or what??
> 
> Cheers ...Q


"Congratulations to Quercusuber for winning COSSOTM!...Again" :lol:


----------



## Quercusuber

quarterinmynose said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Administrators :
> 
> I have an idea: a category named "Slingshot In Cork Oak Of The Month". Isn't that great or what??
> 
> (LOL!!!!  ...Just a bit of humour to brighten the day!!)
> 
> Cheers ...Q
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be the first to nominate? I know this pleasant Portuguese fellow who absolutely deserves a *gold* badge for his awesome Cork Oak slingshots.
> 
> Just for the record, I have indeed nominated Master Q's works multiple times in the past so don't accuse me of not trying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poiema

My thoughts in reference to a monthly 'minor' grievance... *ツ*

I looked through our SSOTM Archives. I don't really see a problem. I believe that *100% naturals* appear to be steadily holding their own in our monthly competition. *Naturals** have won 1st place twice THIS year -so far. *And they have won other placements this year as well. A total of 6 wins for 100% naturals. This does not include natural hybrid laminates. In my opinion, pretty good*!*

I think we have a healthy and wonderful representative variety and richness of design and materials each month. A little of everything actually. Even a painted PVC frame took top honours, defeating some really REALLY masterful complex laminates in May.

The "Homemade" and "General" threads seems to generate most of our forum activity. Looking at only the first four "Homemade" pages, appears to be an average of 13 replies. I believe the number of entries and votes are reflective of those numbers and normal participation. A registered member does not equal an active member.

Is there room for improvement? *Always*. A thank-you or quick courtesy reply is welcoming and goes a long way. And best of all, it costs nothing.

Have a great weekend everyone*!







*


----------



## M.J

Poiema said:


> My thoughts in reference to a monthly 'minor' grievance... *ツ*
> 
> I looked through our SSOTM Archives. I don't really see a problem. I believe that *100% naturals* appear to be steadily holding their own in our monthly competition. *Naturals** have won 1st place twice THIS year -so far. *And they have won other placements this year as well. A total of 6 wins for 100% naturals. This does not include natural hybrid laminates. In my opinion, pretty good*!*
> 
> I think we have a healthy and wonderful representative variety and richness of design and materials each month. A little of everything actually. Even a painted PVC frame took top honours, defeating some really REALLY masterful complex laminates in May.
> 
> The "Homemade" and "General" threads seems to generate most of our forum activity. Looking at only the first four "Homemade" pages, appears to be an average of 13 replies. I believe the number of entries and votes are reflective of those numbers and normal participation. A registered member does not equal an active member.
> 
> Is there room for improvement? *Always*. A thank-you or quick courtesy reply is welcoming and goes a long way. And best of all, it costs nothing.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Perfectly stated, thank you!


----------



## Peter Recuas

I forgot the context . . . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44265-ssotm-september-2015-voting/?p=551064

Excuse me!


----------



## Teach

M.J, on 12 Sept 2015 - 09:43 AM, said:

So people PM you about it instead of posting in the ssotm discussion thread? That's not very productive.
It's completely fair to put a natural up against a puzzle slingshot. They're both slingshots. You vote for whichever one you like best. You don't have to vote for the one that takes the most time to make, just the one you like the most. If everyone does that then it's a true representation of the forum body. If you like puzzle slingshots then vote for one, if you like something else, vote for it.
Besides, where's the pride in saying "I got second place in Plastic Slingshot of the Month for September!" The slingshot of the month is THE Slingshot of the month.

----------

Fair enough, that's one way to look at it.

As to the PM's; There is a lot more behind the scenes communication between members than one might think. To your suggestion above - No, no one has ever PM'd me with that as the topic of discussion but that topic of discussion has come up in many discussions with various different people from the forum - some in PM's, some direct personal emails etc. I know of more than a couple who don't vote because they feel it isn't a fair playing field. So there are I feel many others who feel the same about the need for categories.

I don't want you to get the impression I'm pouting about the voting as I was nominated this month for Twisted Tyton but I had thoughts about classification long before this nomination ever happened. I never felt I had any real hopes of winning SSOTM and said as much to quite a few people but it was really nice to be nominated. That nomination will encourage me to keep trying to do better.

But consider this; If we are all to come here on a level playing field regardless of wealth poverty etc,
how does the less fortunate who doesn't have the money to buy all the fancy power tools compete with those that do? I'm not in that group of people but I sympathize with those that are because it's a lot harder to for them to turn out a puzzle shooter or anything else than it is for someone who has a table saw, bandsaw, jointer, thickness planer etc. that can make precise cuts for hairline joints, or has lots of clamps for gluing up. It's not a cut and dried subject fellas.

Ok, I've said my peace. Time now to go find some cork oak. :banghead:


----------



## M.J

How 'bout we give everyone who makes a slingshot and isn't in the top three vote getters a "4th place" badge?


----------



## Peter Recuas

. . .


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Without classifications I think the whole thing is unfair...that's just my op and it's not going to change. Obviously with only sixty some votes...um, where are the rest of the 14,500 members' votes? Seems to me this contest was intended to spur interest and activity and it does, but to a tiny percentage of members...and usually cronies at that...and the same ones vote in each "contest". The rest are indifferent for whatever reason.

I do think that a well run fair contest with catefories would be best for the forum to spur activity. I have voted on two contests but I felt guilty doing it in a way because the ones I didn't vote for, some of them were absolutely terrific works. Yet, some terrific works weren't even NOMINATED.

I think the contest generally is counter productive.

As to the comment on PMs, some members here are trying to keep or improve their social status, myself not included, so they don't want to voice their opinions publically for fear the cronies may black ball them from stuff. Stuff means stuff I don't want to mention. Brown nosing is a part of the game for some. I don't encourage PMs, I much prefer emails, best to keep certain things completely off the forum server.

I'm so outspoken that no cronie on this forum would even comment on my work let along anything more...goes to make my point. Let someone post a stupid stick crudly done and varnished and they get attaboy comments AS LONG AS the gang's protrocol isn't bruised. Oh how delicate some here are. I get lots of attaboys in email and none on the forum for fear if I got an attaboy on the forum, the poster's popularity would drop. Although I am not a Shockley trying to sell nuts and bolts for premium prices, my outspoken nature has essentially blackballed me from comments. I even posted that my projects are for those who want to take some good from them rather than attaboys from the peanut gallery.

There is one very very well known and respected long time "member" who admitted to me personally that that person has no interest whatsoever in the beauty queen slingshot contests...but in PM. PM stands for PRIVATE message and I keep it as such.

Now, I am not putting down the beauty contest at all insofar as it is good to promote excellence and I think JM's suggestion of badging nominees is a great idea since the voting is a fiasco.

I have to agree with Teach in that a few thousand dollars of shop permits puzzle SSs that win the ooo's and ahh's of the peanut gallery but the guy who has a pocket knife and sand paper can't possibly compete with some of the gems and works of art we see regularly..hence the playing field is pocked with bomb craters on one side and on the other side a neatly clipped putting green.

Slingshot sellers do benefit from the contest in that the winner is automatically high priced and offers are made instantly to purchase. So from the financial angle the contest makes money for paid vendors...nothing wrong with making money.

I also completely disagree with MJ's assessment that was quoted by Teach. I agree with Teach 100%. But that doesn't mean I am shooting at MJ for he is certainly a heck of a good contributer in many ways to this forum from volunteer mod to a zillion other things, and we're lucky to have him, his inventions and advice and time spent, so I want to classify my spiel as only contrary to this-his comment. So we disagree? So what? It's just a forum, it's not a battle ground, and we're all just voicing our mutual opinions AND WITH RESPECT I say this.

As to MJ's comment to vote for what one "likes", well, we all don't "like" nor appreciate the same thing, there is no level way to judge. I "like" meticulous work and days spent but I also "like" beautiful metal work (being an ex jeweler) and I also "like" excellent design or innovativeness. So all my "likes" can't be expressed with just one category.

And it's really hurtful that a guy spends days and days on his project and it turns out great and either it's not nominated at all or something that took a few hours, places.


----------



## Peter Recuas

. . .


----------



## Firefly

Chuck Daehler said:


> Without classifications I think the whole thing is unfair...that's just my op and it's not going to change. Obviously with only sixty some votes...um, where are the rest of the 14,500 members' votes? Seems to me this contest was intended to spur interest and activity and it does, but to a tiny percentage of members...and usually cronies at that...and the same ones vote in each "contest". The rest are indifferent for whatever reason.
> 
> I do think that a well run fair contest with catefories would be best for the forum to spur activity. I have voted on two contests but I felt guilty doing it in a way because the ones I didn't vote for, some of them were absolutely terrific works. Yet, some terrific works weren't even NOMINATED.
> 
> I think the contest generally is counter productive.
> 
> As to the comment on PMs, some members here are trying to keep or improve their social status, myself not included, so they don't want to voice their opinions publically for fear the cronies may black ball them from stuff. Stuff means stuff I don't want to mention. Brown nosing is a part of the game for some. I don't encourage PMs, I much prefer emails, best to keep certain things completely off the forum server.
> 
> I'm so outspoken that no cronie on this forum would even comment on my work let along anything more...goes to make my point. Let someone post a stupid stick crudly done and varnished and they get attaboy comments AS LONG AS the gang's protrocol isn't bruised. Oh how delicate some here are. I get lots of attaboys in email and none on the forum for fear if I got an attaboy on the forum, the poster's popularity would drop. Although I am not a Shockley trying to sell nuts and bolts for premium prices, my outspoken nature has essentially blackballed me from comments. I even posted that my projects are for those who want to take some good from them rather than attaboys from the peanut gallery.
> 
> There is one very very well known and respected long time "member" who admitted to me personally that that person has no interest whatsoever in the beauty queen slingshot contests...but in PM. PM stands for PRIVATE message and I keep it as such.
> 
> Now, I am not putting down the beauty contest at all insofar as it is good to promote excellence and I think JM's suggestion of badging nominees is a great idea since the voting is a fiasco.
> 
> I have to agree with Teach in that a few thousand dollars of shop permits puzzle SSs that win the ooo's and ahh's of the peanut gallery but the guy who has a pocket knife and sand paper can't possibly compete with some of the gems and works of art we see regularly..hence the playing field is pocked with bomb craters on one side and on the other side a neatly clipped putting green.
> 
> Slingshot sellers do benefit from the contest in that the winner is automatically high priced and offers are made instantly to purchase. So from the financial angle the contest makes money for paid vendors...nothing wrong with making money.
> 
> I also completely disagree with MJ's assessment that was quoted by Teach. I agree with Teach 100%. But that doesn't mean I am shooting at MJ for he is certainly a heck of a good contributer in many ways to this forum from volunteer mod to a zillion other things, and we're lucky to have him, his inventions and advice and time spent, so I want to classify my spiel as only contrary to this-his comment. So we disagree? So what? It's just a forum, it's not a battle ground, and we're all just voicing our mutual opinions AND WITH RESPECT I say this.
> 
> As to MJ's comment to vote for what one "likes", well, we all don't "like" nor appreciate the same thing, there is no level way to judge. I "like" meticulous work and days spent but I also "like" beautiful metal work (being an ex jeweler) and I also "like" excellent design or innovativeness. So all my "likes" can't be expressed with just one category.
> 
> And it's really hurtful that a guy spends days and days on his project and it turns out great and either it's not nominated at all or something that took a few hours, places.


I normally stay out of discussions like this, but not all of us can resist sticking a finger in the electrical socket at least once... My comments are not intended to offend--truly they are not.

If everyone gets some sort of badge, the badges cease to mean anything and become less of an honor for those who have won one--kind of like getting a participation award. If someone doesn't get nominated that you think should for the SSOTM then shame on you if you have not nominated anyone, but don't nominate them. Yes, people have different tastes. It is interesting that you think naturals don't stand a fair chance against a laminated or metal core slingshots. By saying that, however, you are insinuating that you yourself do not think that naturals are as nice as laminated or metal core slingshots. I have met quite a few people who positively drool over naturals, but are somewhat apathetic when it comes to laminates or metal core slingshots. I can't help it if they choose not to vote. Maybe they don't want to receive the notifications about people calling the contest unfair every month. Would the negative barrage stop at a few categories or would it keep being pushed until there really isn't anything to vote on because there are so many categories, because within the categories there would still be people who don't have as fancy of tools, or would you insist on a category for the less economically fortunate? If so, would it be an honor to be nominated, or would it focus on a point that some may rather not have as their identifier? Of course if it is their choice to use simple, and minimal amounts of tools then obviously they will have to put more effort into it to get one that looks nice. So then the category would really mean that their slingshot really isn't that great to compete with the fancy ones, but let's give them a mention because they tried (a participation award of sorts)?

As for not everyone having the same playing field - you are right, some will have to work harder than others, because they lack the same fancy equipment, but wouldn't the award mean so much more to them if they do win it? Of course, it probably wouldn't if everyone who was nominated got an award. Even the Olympics haven't taken that into account, for not every country is equipped with air conditioned gyms and the top of the line equipment. But I digress.

Now I think it would be cool if the Homemade slingshots were divided into categories to make them easier to find, but that is a about as far as I go, and even there, if they are divided into categories, then I am completely cutting myself off from appreciating the work of slingshots that are not in the category that I prefer to look at--so would it really be a good thing?

I personally think the competition would loose its exalted status if we sub-divided it, and I probably wouldn't bother voting, because I am not into voting in a competition that isn't actually a competition--it would be a farce, really. It would basically become, "Point out someone's slingshot and we will give them a badge" or (POSSAWWGTAB) and badges will fill up members' pages and mean absolutely nothing.

If anyone comments on this, just know I have absolutely no intention of responding. The beauty of social media.


----------



## Teach

M.J said:


> How 'bout we give everyone who makes a slingshot and isn't in the top three vote getters a "4th place" badge?


Quoting the video in the competitions area. "We don't need no stinking badges" much less for 4th place.......it is meaningless as is 2nd, and 3rd place. !st place.?........now 1st place means Everything to the person hoping to win.

Off the top of my head here I'm gonna say that there are approximately 14 to maybe 20 people here who are in the nominations/winning circle or around the periphery all the time. I'm not part of that group yet but one day I hope to be and I will continue to pursue excellence in this craft. But when you have 20 people who are always the ones winning it gives others the feeling of not being able to compete. If folks don't feel that they can compete on the same level as others, they will not participate. If they don't participate in the building side of things, there is no motivation to take part in the voting either. It simply becomes for them another case of "Oh, THAT GUY won again" and they distance themselves from it because they don't feel included.

If you want people to take part, there has to be a way for them to do so by feeling apart of the process and not just for patting the winner of the SSOTM on the back month after month. If you have just one category you will only find the "Elite" involved with it. The stats of this forum have proved this. If you want more people involved? Then give them more ways to take part where they might feel a glimmer of hope at winning. Categories would help in this regard. You could have an "unlimited" category where the "elite" can run wild.......lets face it guys there are some "awesome" builders out there and they will alway shine above the crowd. But for those still trying to get to that point......or maybe not, maybe they have no aspirations to shine above the crown, maybe they just want to feel included and feel like they can take part. Categories would open up the doors for that.

Maybe the winners of those categories could make up the nominees for the SSOTM rather than nominations at that point. Just a thought.

Or Perhaps skill levels of novice, intermediate and advanced builders and give recognition in each level?

"IF" the moderators/people running the forum truly want more participation then its going to have to be a participation of more than just the "elite". And to get more participation from the members here, something needs to change because clearly how things are being done now isn't working to get more people participating. The forum's stats prove it! :naughty:


----------



## SmilingFury

Ok, so Let me see if I understand this thousandth restatement of the same monthly comment about sotm.

1)Too few people vote or nominate.

2) The people who do vote regularly, do so, and that makes them "cronies" .

3) Too few people publicly comment on Chuck's posted content because he is too outspoken and has been "blackballed", and not because they just dont feel like commenting on his posts.

4) if any member congratulates anyone elses work, then that member is now part of the "attaboy peanut gallery". (Ask Chuck, he has the list just in case you want to know if you are in the peanut gallery)

5) if we do what Chuck says about EVERYTHING then everything will get better, sotm included.

6) Chuck knows about everything. If you doubt this, just ask Chuck. He will set you straight. He is glad to help all the wrongly thinking people out there. It is his pleasure. Really. Hahaha

7) just in case you disagree with my summary of statements regarding Chuck and his knowledgability on slingshots and slingshot contests, then here is irrefutable evidence that Chuck clearly knows stuff.
A picture is worth a thousand words:







I believe this "slingshot" also had a large seatbelt of a lanyard to help balance the visibly superior design. Sorry, I could not find the picture of the large belt he used as a lanyard strap. 
(I was laughing too hard and the tears have blurred my vision.) it is clearly an.... ...impressive fork. 
And it definitely illustrates a certain level of proficiency in slingshots, and at the very least it shows we should all be listening to Chuck. If you aren't, then you might just be wrong about a LOT!!

I felt a little context was needed here, so I offered this as a counterpoint. Sorry if this is not as funny to the reader as I found it as the writer. Point of views are always subjective. Hahaha. I leave the decision of who to find credible up to you , the silent SSF readers out there. (As it always has been).

Be well,
SF

Ps: i will not respond to this either, like Firefly! Unless Firefly comments on my post. Then I will answer of course. If anyone would like to discuss anything privately, then send me a pm and I will give you my 
1-900-xxx-xxxx number and we can talk about whatever, all day, for only $2.99/minute. It is a pretty good deal really. ????????


----------



## Teach

A personal assault against Chuck will not solve anything. Disagree and discuss to contribute. But a personal attack??? That's just wrong!


----------



## SmilingFury

Maybe so. I am just sick of this contest being under attack every single month by him. The crusade to have the contest be altered is so tired. The nominations and the votes come from the people on the forum. Vote, nominate, congratulate. It reflects the tastes of those who vote , nominate or congradulate. Get over yourselves with the sotm, or go start your own contest and run it how you wish. 
There is no need to try to diminish a contest that he himself has said he does not aspire to be in. So why piss on it? Every month? I am pretty sure that THAT is wrong too, but you are the morality police, so you tell me sparky?

Btw, you owe me $2.99 for that minute.


----------



## Teach

SmilingFury said:


> Maybe so. I am just sick of this contest being under attack every single month by him. The crusade to have the contest be altered is so tired. The nominations and the votes come from the people on the forum. Vote, nominate, congratulate. It reflects the tastes of those who vote , nominate or congradulate. Get over yourselves with the sotm, or go start your own contest and run it how you wish.
> There is no need to try to diminish a contest that he himself has said he does not aspire to be in. So why piss on it? Every month? I am pretty sure that THAT is wrong too, but you are the morality police, so you tell me sparky?
> 
> Btw, you owe me $2.99 for that minute.


You quote two of the great masters in your signature, Yet you speak with such disrespect. Clearly you have learn't nothing.


----------



## CanH8r

Hahaha... Seems like certain regulars have decided to discredit and poopoo this long lasting SSF tradition YET AGAIN! And again it's shameful that we are discussing this long lasting traditional competition rules' rather then paying attention to the great builds and nominations for this month. Great job to all who were nominated. I love it the way it is. Just saying, if you don't like it, then don't participate.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Weather or not you like Chucks point of view he is right about the relatively few members that participate in the voting every month. I recall that MJ wanted to shut down SSOTM recently due to the low participation. To suggest that this long standing tradition has no room for improvement is a little premature.

We voted on having different classes and as I recall and it was shot down. But then again that was by the people who already participate. I personally am satisfied with how the contest is handled every month (hat tip to MJ!) but I am also interested in having more members participate. I suspect that means altering the contest in some way.


----------



## CanH8r

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Weather or not you like Chucks point of view he is right about the relatively few members that participate in the voting every month. I recall that MJ wanted to shut down SSOTM recently due to the low participation. To suggest that this long standing tradition has no room for improvement is a little premature.
> We voted on having different classes and as I recall and it was shot down. But then again that was by the people who already participate. I personally am satisfied with how the contest is handled every month (hat tip to MJ!) but I am also interested in having more members participate. I suspect that means altering the contest in some way.


But it's always been called "slingshot" of the month, hasn't it? As in the best slingshot out of all the slingshots presented this month. As deemed by the main 150+ members out of thousands who actually participate in the forum regularly. Sometimes natties win, sometimes laminates win, as well as hdpe or whatever else there is wins. Not sure giving everyone a medal is the solution. In my opinion it would be premature to take away the prestige of being the best catty at that movement, with the current enthusiasts who are participating at that given time. Has anyone ever thought that more division could bring more non-member participation?


----------



## Teach

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Weather or not you like Chucks point of view he is right about the relatively few members that participate in the voting every month. I recall that MJ wanted to shut down SSOTM recently due to the low participation. To suggest that this long standing tradition has no room for improvement is a little premature.
> 
> We voted on having different classes and as I recall and it was shot down. But then again that was by the people who already participate. I personally am satisfied with how the contest is handled every month (hat tip to MJ!) but I am also interested in having more members participate. I suspect that means altering the contest in some way.


Spot on. The comments with the odd exception were made as suggestions to how participation could be improved. Not to criticise the good job that MJ and others have done. People don't like change. There will always be resistance to it.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

To be clear, I'm not suggesting that I think Flicks doesn't deserve to win. I voted for him in fact. Only that I'm open to a discussion about improving this contest.


----------



## fishingaggie

My thoughts exactly, Poiema.


----------



## tradspirit

I will offer an opinion on the "contest for excellence" and liken it to the taking of trophy animals that make the record book. Certainly those that can afford the higher costs associated with world wide guided hunts are fortunate and likely to have greater opportunities to succeed. Those that hunt with primitive weapons in their back yard have personally accepted the challenge of equipment and game supporting land limitations and recognize that every animal that is taken may not be of record book quality. Their satisfaction arises from the fact that the taking any game with a primitive weapon is a trophy in their eyes. It's the hunt for them and the self-imposed restriction on weapon choice that brings about satisfaction. When the primitive hunter succeeds and kills a trophy size animal he is even more satisfied. The SOTM contest reflects the admired craftsmanship of the nominee whether he has access to precision machinery or not. I have made numerous slingshots combining the use of hand tools and available machinery. I have no expectations of ever having one of my creations being nominated for SOTM, but it doesn't mean that I am not happy with my creations. Is it possible that some day I could create something worthy of nomination? Certainly, but not getting the "trophy" doesn't discourage my creativity or dampen my desire to make slingshots, nor does it alter in any way my admiration of the creativity and ability of the craftsmen nominated in the contest. Similarly, hunting with the longbow does not alter my desire to make the "book" nor does it cause me to look with disdain on the rifleman who can shoot a record Dall Sheep at 1000 yards. Each of us must be satisfied with our own ability and accomplishments and use the creations of the nominees as motivators for self-improvement. Rewarding all who try but don't succeed is fruitless. Our education system is a perfect example of this politically correct philosophy. Being nominated for the SOTM is the reward. In my opinion, all who have been nominated have been recognized for their efforts in a race unfortunately where only one person crosses the finish line.


----------



## devils son in law

I'll have to disagree with Tremoside, with all due respect. We could never possibly even the playing field for every slingshot made. We would have to divide the contest by tools used in making them, the materials they are constructed with and I could argue that each design could only compete against a like design. Also many members don't take photos of each frame they make, therefore are not eligible for nomination. ( that's not fair either)

I can hear it now " How can we judge a Mule against a TopShot"? I think Tradspirit nailed it, I have some shooters as pretty as any up for nomination, unfortunately they weren't nominated, but you can bet they are prized by me and whoever made them!

Maybe MJ wants to sit down and sub-categorize the contest. I guess I'll vote in each category but it will be so watered down that there may only be 1 frame in each division that voting won't be necessary. :twocents:

OOOPS!! I just read Tremo's post and saw he was referring to SS of the year!! My apologies, sir!


----------



## SnapDog

Making more categories wont make more voters it will just give the voters more sections to vote for . It dose remind me of the school systems "this way we all win''. So even the slackers get a chance 

Its a good system and any thing that has to be voted on is a popularity contest and the same people vote because there the only ones who are on here and give a hoot. There only needs to be one #1 and let them have there badge and the glory that comes with it it by no means makes the rest of the shooters everyone has work so hard or not so hard on any less awesome. Good luck to all who are nominated.

PS I'd like to charge for my post as well lol


----------



## M.J

devils son in law said:


> Maybe MJ wants to sit down and sub-categorize the contest.


Nope.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Well, Teach, you've made a good point, if the mods don't take Fury's post down then this Fury-ous post bastes the forum thusly with a cutting marinade, LOL!!. I'm not going to report it, let's just see if the forum poobah's tolerate such stuff or not to make proper assessments of forum toleration for such wit. We can use this as a guide line for slamming members. I take Smelling Fury's post as humor however. Believe me, recycled electrons bouncing off the miniature LEDs on my screen can't hurt me nor even raise a hair muchless a forum on the internet. Some take life too seriously, an internet forum is just that...some live here, some like me visit, contribute (yes finger hole slingshots...sorry if pinky finger holes are cool and index finger holes are not...would perhaps Fury like to see another finger?) I do like this forum and much enjoy logging on to see the day's surprises. My time in the military taught me to take things in stride and to appreciate humor which furious Fury has provided...not so silently. I do regret that perhaps not so Silent Fury has a heightened emotional level about my post, it wasn't intended to be inspiration for taking more Prozac. Truth often hits a nerve. Wasn't this thread about what to do with the SSOTM?

Thanks btw Fury (apt handle?) for posting one of my radical naturals using a tri fork..I got a complement on that by the way from someone who regretted throwing one away...an extra fork stub used as an index finger ring to help counteract the back pull of the bands for my slowly accumulating arthritis fingers. Other than the fancy pants add on lamination it is one piece of wood and one of my favorite and most comfortable shooters. I saw an index finger ring on Bill Hays' collection as well as another poster's gallery, both inspired me to try something different than just ordinary Y forks and stuff. I love variety. Life is like a box of chocolates... quote from Forrest Gump movie.

I can see some very good points in all the posts above...actually an invigorating thread. That's what a forum is about. I take Fury's comments as constructive criticism although I have to load up my humor gun and fire just a few shots..hehe, (smiling as I write this drivel) and if I have infected the forum with bad bugs I sincerely regret it.

Now, perhaps we can return to the thread about categories? (ducking the shiney samurai sword swish as I return to the Forum link)

I think the honor of being nominated should "show" in the left margin somehow, if not a "badge" perhaps something. Why not? What's it cost? Who would benefit? What would it hurt? Forgive me, I'm known around here as a positive thinker.

I am late on the draw for nominations, those slingshots I was ready to nominate were already nominated. It's not that I don't want to nominate...some guys here are Johnny on the spot before I get a chance. As I said, all the nominees look great and I truly hope that those who didn't "win" don't take it perspnally but know that only less than a percent of the members vote anyway and the voters are always the same peanut gallery (I am a peanut thusly, prefer to be a Planter's salted in the shell actually).

One of the mods told me that the SSOTM contest was dropped some time ago and reinstated by a mod...I forget the name now...he would be the last word since it's his charge.

Since this debate has come up a couple times and resulted in nada, perhaps it's best we all including me just let the forum be left alone on this topic. I can see the ire it causes alhough I didn't intend a nuclear fission test here, and that's not what the forum was supposed to be about.

MJ, thanks much, however for your volunteership..time, patience, I certainly would not criticize you but applaud your many contributions including SSOTM.. Volunteers here should be and I think are much appreciated. I meant my posts as ideas to put in the stew to be more fair and enhance MUCH NEEDED participation as well, much as you'llshootyoureyeout and others agree. I guess I could be like 99% of the rest of registerees here and say/do nothing and just lurk and use up more recycled electrons.


----------



## CanH8r

^^^ lol... Smelling Fury.


----------



## SmilingFury

Chuck Daehler said:


> Well, Teach, you've made a good point, if the mods don't take Fury's post down then this Fury-ous post bastes the forum thusly with a cutting marinade, LOL!!. I'm not going to report it, let's just see if the forum poobah's tolerate such stuff or not to make proper assessments of forum toleration for such wit. We can use this as a guide line for slamming members. I take Smelling Fury's post as humor however. Believe me, recycled electrons bouncing off the miniature LEDs on my screen can't hurt me nor even raise a hair muchless a forum on the internet. Some take life too seriously, an internet forum is just that...some live here, some like me visit, contribute (yes finger hole slingshots...sorry if pinky finger holes are cool and index finger holes are not...would perhaps Fury like to see another finger?) I do like this forum and much enjoy logging on to see the day's surprises. My time in the military taught me to take things in stride and to appreciate humor which furious Fury has provided...not so silently. I do regret that perhaps not so Silent Fury has a heightened emotional level about my post, it wasn't intended to be inspiration for taking more Prozac. Truth often hits a nerve. Wasn't this thread about what to do with the SSOTM?
> 
> Thanks btw Fury (apt handle?) for posting one of my radical naturals using a tri fork..I got a complement on that by the way from someone who regretted throwing one away...an extra fork stub used as an index finger ring to help counteract the back pull of the bands for my slowly accumulating arthritis fingers. Other than the fancy pants add on lamination it is one piece of wood and one of my favorite and most comfortable shooters. I saw an index finger ring on Bill Hays' collection as well as another poster's gallery, both inspired me to try something different than just ordinary Y forks and stuff. I love variety. Life is like a box of chocolate... quote from Forrest Gump movie.
> 
> I can see some very good points in all the posts above...actually an invigorating thread. That's what a forum is about. I take Fury's comments as constructive criticism although I have to load up my humor gun and fire just a few shots..hehe, (smiling as I write this drivel) and if I have infected the forum with bad bugs I sincerely regret it.
> 
> Now, perhaps we can return to the thread about categories? (ducking the shiney samurai sword swish as I return to the Forum link)
> 
> I think the honor of being nominated should "show" in the left margin somehow, if not a "badge" perhaps something. Why not? What's it cost? Who would benefit? What would it hurt? Forgive me, I'm known around here as a positive thinker.
> 
> I am late on the draw for nominations, those slingshots I was ready to nominate were already nominated. It's not that I don't want to nominate...some guys here are Johnny on the spot before I get a chance.
> 
> One of the mods told me that the SSOTM contest was dropped some time ago and reinstated by a mod...I forget the name now...he would be the last word since it's his charge.
> 
> Since this debate has come up a couple times and resulted in nada, perhaps it's best we all including me just let the forum be left alone on this topic. I can see the ire it causes alhough I didn't intend a nuclear fission test here, and that's not what the forum was supposed to be about.


I also would like to thank the mods for their tolerance of this airing of grievances, such as it is. Now then:

1) chuck, I am glad you are not taking my criticisms personally. We dont know each other and truly personal jabs are not really in our power. I am sure you are delightful when not writing 1000 word text-selfies, but this is what I have to go on. So thanks for assigning the appropriate importance to this sort of thing. Kudos, truly. So let's work this thing out. Ok, moving on....

2) This is the sotm VOTING THREAD. Not the " what to do with sotm" thread, or the " let's hear Chuck say the same exact thing on another voting thread" thread either. I am tempted to make a jab about how you might really be lost or something, but lets keep it clean. Working the word "fury" into a 1000 word selfie is not really anything to waste an innapropriate response on so civility wins this round. But you are a smart guy. And you have been told about writing to your hearts desire in the sotm discussion thread , but then that would not get all this attention. 
I am not saying that you cant have your opinions about this contest Chuck. I simply ask you not to piss on it while others are enjoying it the way it is. You either know what you are doing and don't care, or you forgot all the times the discussion thread has been pointed out to you. That is what hits a nerve btw, you being annoying and obtuse. Just to be clear.
I also sign on to see what is happening during on a particular day, and "variety" is not exactly what I would call your campaign to change , if not poop on , the SOTM contest. It has more of a "Get off my lawn!!!" feel to it bud. That aint a good look for you, take my word for it. Or don't , no matter.

3) Only because I find myself with an overwhelming curiosity about this compliment you got on that radical natural tri-fork flux capacitor thingy, must I ask the following:
What compliment did the the guy who regretted having thrown your fork away ,after having thrown it away, pay you on that fork??? 
(In the nicest way possible, I would like to call your attention to the following: His assessment might be suspect as his first instinct limited further evaluation of your design, because he threw it away. Just some food for thought) 
Btw, I like pinky holes on my slingshots. Absolutely! But if we are being honest, I must say that all things considered, index finger holes are my favorite of all time! No contest! Not even close! And that is including the fact that on slingshots, they are not my taste. Neither are four inch tall forks, but index finger holes are a different thing all together. I have heard shortening the height of the forks could help with the "back pull" . That might help a bit man.
We arent in kansas anymore, are we. We aint talking about checking a phone booth slot for change either, ...just to be clear.

4) You are not Bill Hays. The index finger hole is as stupid as my polymorph plastic slingshots. That is the truth. We all have a fork like this that should keep us humble. Trust me, that index finger thing is yours Chuck. Sometimes I just like to look at it and it just makes me smile. So maybe it is the ultimate enjoyment design. You dont have to own it or even shoot it to have it produce a smile. Again, Kudos. I am slowly discovering the magic that is you Chuck. Thanks for being patient with me.

5) Life is like a box of chocolateS , plural. Otherwise, one would end up saying the same thing over and over in the wrong thread and ... 
... Err, only eat the same chocolate everyday. The variety of a box of chocolates is the point, each day something differrent. 
Mix it up Chuckles, you must be more interesting than this monthly cycle. I know you are. We all are. I believe.

6) have no fear man, I have zero desire to draw swords on anyone. This is just two men talking straight to each other. I appreciate this actually being allowed and also it not being reported by anyone. I find this to be a better way to solve conflict. 
I only ask if you could see about stating your opinions where they wont tarnish this contest thread for the people actually in it, and those who aspire to be. I hope you can see what I am saying through the wiseazz trees of my forest.

Be well Chuck
And everyone else too, 
SF

Ps: Good luck to all the nominees??? Sorry to all this month's nominees for all this.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

CanH8r said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather or not you like Chucks point of view he is right about the relatively few members that participate in the voting every month. I recall that MJ wanted to shut down SSOTM recently due to the low participation. To suggest that this long standing tradition has no room for improvement is a little premature.
> We voted on having different classes and as I recall and it was shot down. But then again that was by the people who already participate. I personally am satisfied with how the contest is handled every month (hat tip to MJ!) but I am also interested in having more members participate. I suspect that means altering the contest in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's always been called "slingshot" of the month, hasn't it? As in the best slingshot out of all the slingshots presented this month. As deemed by the main 150+ members out of thousands who actually participate in the forum regularly. Sometimes natties win, sometimes laminates win, as well as hdpe or whatever else there is wins. Not sure giving everyone a medal is the solution. In my opinion it would be premature to take away the prestige of being the best catty at that movement, with the current enthusiasts who are participating at that given time. Has anyone ever thought that more division could bring more non-member participation?
Click to expand...

I don't feel you have read my post completely. I have made no statements to suggest I felt that different classes were called for and in fact stated that I'm satisfied with how the contest was handled each month. My only hope for the contest is greater member participation. I feel that the best change that has been made to this contest was when it was moved from the composition section to the general section allowing for more members to see it without have to search for it. These are the type of changes I'm interested in.

Oh and I did like your subtle use of the word premature.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

To openly ridicule a members slingshot (one that at that point was not in discussion) is no Bueno.


----------



## M.J

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> To openly ridicule a members slingshot (one that at that point was not in discussion) is no Bueno.


Agreed. Pull it together, folks.

I'm locking this not to cut off discussion but because I always lock the voting thread when voting is complete. Feel free to carry on the discussion over in the "SSOTM Discussion" thread.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

I have no war with the samurai and am able to bend and twist like a "reed in the wind" (the series Kung Fu) to avoid bloody katana slashes who competes with my 1000 word posts in his brilliant analysis of ME. (shall I take notes?)

I make the mistake of carting my laptop connected to SSF to my shop and waiting for 5 mintue epoxy to harden after 30 minutes...the forum provides diversion from boredom ad nauseum watching beatles and moths bounce around my shop's flourescent lights and picking lint out of my velcro. Hence some of my 1000 word posts as the samurai aptly put it. Another defect of mine is being able to type extremely fast so in a minute I can belch out a bushel basket of words. Errrrp!

I appreciate the admonishments offered by amigos here to the furious samurai with half drawn katana ready to do battle but katana electrons can't cut me so I don't much worry about it. Any forum is going to be populated by in large by respectful folks engaged in a mutual helpful contribution tank but there will always be those who slash and burn, just an accepted blight on an otherwise very good and informative, benovalent and sharing group of guys here.

I regret that my comments which weren't inflamatory at all and suggestions (it's a forum, right? :violin: ) to increase the fairness, popularity and voting numbers from a microscopic fraction of a percent - to perhaps a healthy percentage - were met in ONE CASE with katana drawn and slashing. Butt I'm not butt hurt at all...realizing that there is always going to be an element of surprise and gutteral referrals on any forum to which I volunteered to join and contribute.

In Vietnam in '65 an 18 year old PFC. Chuck learned an important point in philosophy taught to me by an excellent sergeant I worked for, before I myself slapped on some sgt stripes about a year later..."*Son, you volunteered for this horse pocky, if you get pissed or even shot, don't complain*, just smile and turn the whole thing around and make the best of it. You're a pretty good kid and will make a fine soldier once you grow into it" It was SSGT Clausen who was my guru back then in our 1st Div remote artillery base camp at Phu Loi where we lived in tents decorated with mortar fragment holes and leaked like screen, and his words still ring in my ear just as the 155s made my ears ring to this day.

So, bottom line, and consider this a point in anger management, we all volunteer to member ourselves on this illustrious and valuable forum, hence we can't get our panties bunched up if a sneaky off beat sniper in the bush pot shots us. I'm not singling out the samurai, there is no war, I refuse to shoot, just paint over the blight with a little humor, but this applies in general since this is a general discussion.

Just a kindly met suggestion not to reignite the napalm...and thanks again guys for the support. I suggest reading post thoroughly would be paramount in replies...i.e. you'llshootyoureyeout's lament (I support you'llshootyoureyeout's comment to the samurai).


----------



## SmilingFury

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> To openly ridicule a members slingshot (one that at that point was not in discussion) is no Bueno.


Matt,
this is a fair point. I generally agree with it. However I did what I did to illuminate the source of the suggested categories. Also I take the source into account when I am being told that time spent on a build should have a bearing in the sotm contest. CanOpener made me an aluminum tiny turtle with a box edler burl handle, that is exquisite!!!, in less than 36 hours. I use this one distinction as an example of how separating the categories is not as effective as was suggested regarding sotm "improvement". 
My mechanic drives a pristene car and my dentist is not missing any teeth either. Know your source. That was my point, even though it was cloaked in my wiseazzedness. Your point, is still a fair point. Just letting you know what and why I was thinking the way I did.

I make no excuses nor apologies, (you can't uncrack an egg) , but I will offer this short explanation:

Sometimes, I can be a dikk. 
Sometimes, not so much.
I like to see where the day takes me...

Be well,
SF


----------



## Chuck Daehler

My use of the term "cronies" wasn't meant to be derogatory in any way, and in fact I could have used another term had I known ahead of time the sensitivity level of the samurai, which could have stirred up less volitility. Cronies means friends which most of the posters and voters are...I didn't see any harm at the time in using that term and I would heavily support members being "cronies"...obviously. So please, group, take that for what the face value says. I'm one of the "men who mean just what they say" type here.

So I suggest as before, let's ALL INCLUDING ME, just go with our most benovalent volunteer, MJ's, construct of the forum's SSOTM contest and be done with it... and continue to congratulate all nominees AND "winners". Sometimes we don't have to particularly like something but we must accept everything as part of reality, period. If anyone would like to start a blog apart from SSF which would incorporate some sort of SSOTM breakdown categorical structure and "contest", let it happen.

Personally, since only a very small percentage of members vote on such contests it tells me that the contest itself isn't worth the time for them to vote...OR English isn't their primary language...but pictures do speak a thousand words as the samurai aptly put it and the dot selection fields are easy to click intuitively... so it is rather plain to me that the contest isn't too popular, all I was trying to suggest was stuff that would enhance the contest and as a by product possibly increase participation as did other members who WEREN'T slashed with the katana.

Suggestion, if one doesn't like a poster's content, don't read it. If one doesn't like a contest or other event, offer considerate suggestions such as I did but after it's done and set in stone, don't putz with it...it's wasted energy, electrons and space.

....an interesting philosophy: "Sometimes, I can be a dikk. Sometimes, not so much. I like to see where the day takes me..." ...I give an attaboy to the samurai, for, admission of fault is said to be a virtue. A person I knew described his father as a rock. I was impressed with that thinking on the positive side thinking he was inferring his dad was a strong stalwart man, but then he said, "Talking to my dad is like talking to a rock for he often says, 'I may not always be right but I'm never wrong' ". In this way I'm letting the samurai off the hook in congratulating him for his self analysis of being a "dikk" or only not so much a "dikk". Since we are all the final author of our own philosophies, we now know the source of the dichotomy of "Smiling Fury" and can better understand him and what is the base of his philosophy. Understanding is also a virtue to practice. Patience is also a virtue and it's said I have " the patience of a Chinese elder" by my very best friend here... herein this forum's thread is a good exercise for my patience muscles.

Have a very nice day shooting your favorite slingshots.


----------



## CanH8r

you said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather or not you like Chucks point of view he is right about the relatively few members that participate in the voting every month. I recall that MJ wanted to shut down SSOTM recently due to the low participation. To suggest that this long standing tradition has no room for improvement is a little premature.
> We voted on having different classes and as I recall and it was shot down. But then again that was by the people who already participate. I personally am satisfied with how the contest is handled every month (hat tip to MJ!) but I am also interested in having more members participate. I suspect that means altering the contest in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's always been called "slingshot" of the month, hasn't it? As in the best slingshot out of all the slingshots presented this month. As deemed by the main 150+ members out of thousands who actually participate in the forum regularly. Sometimes natties win, sometimes laminates win, as well as hdpe or whatever else there is wins. Not sure giving everyone a medal is the solution. In my opinion it would be premature to take away the prestige of being the best catty at that movement, with the current enthusiasts who are participating at that given time. Has anyone ever thought that more division could bring more non-member participation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't feel you have read my post completely. I have made no statements to suggest I felt that different classes were called for and in fact stated that I'm satisfied with how the contest was handled each month. My only hope for the contest is greater member participation. I feel that the best change that has been made to this contest was when it was moved from the composition section to the general section allowing for more members to see it without have to search for it. These are the type of changes I'm interested in.
> Oh and I did like your subtle use of the word premature.
Click to expand...

No, I read and comprehended your post. I stand by what I said. You, Chuck and the mods need to realize that looking at the number of members and comparing it to actual participation is invalid. I know A LOT of members that have left this forum for various reason. Yet they are still being counted. In reality it's a small fraternity of members who participate and actually post here. If you would be more realistic with the number of participating regulars and compare that to how many votes are being cast monthly it would not be as bad as you are portraying it to be.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Did I make insults? Geez, humor = insults to you? I much regret that for I thought I abided for forum ethics and didn't insult anyone.

I'm waiting up at the shop gate for the back hoe guy to show up...laptop is saving me from boredom, moving a bunch of earth and rocks on some property I'm donating so a community road can be cut through. Will the flame throwers' ever run out of napalm? hehe I guess this forum is a true life style for some. Threatening with presence isn't a very good way to encourage presence, now is it? "I'll freekin' take my toys and go home!" is rather infantile to many.

I am personally in awe of the mods volunteering their time to conduct a tidy forum and in mega awe of the site owner's comprehension to program such a wonderous site with code far beyond my coding abilities as a former web master. It's the case of "you can't please all of 'em all the time but you can please most of 'em most of the time". I feel personally that respect and grace should be shown the moderators and site owner for providing this site and that threatening them or otherwise degrading them no es bueno. Since this is a forum that's my 2 centavos worth. Shoot at me with electrons or praise me with them... it's just a computer screen to me...oh the backhoe guy showed up finally, will be gawn for dah rest of the day (some say thank gawd!)... enjoy the day, it's a wonderous planet.

Nor was I privy to the "actual" membership, was just quoting a number quoted to me by someone who knows. Forgive me for my innocent ignorance. Perhaps 8er you have a more accurate active (signed in in the last 6 months) number? Just curious, not accusatory..it'd be good for all of us to know actually if possible. I'm always interested in marketing so it's good to know the actual pairs of eye balls eyeing this forum frequently enough. Although I will never sell slingshots, I'm always interested in marketing potential, afterall that's how I retired at age 48, I made it.


----------



## CanH8r

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> To openly ridicule a members slingshot (one that at that point was not in discussion) is no Bueno.


You need to understand this is NOT Chuck's first crusade at disrupting and discrediting the SOTM. I feel that the "banter" that ensued was appropriate because Chuck disregarded that he should bring up his crusade to make more divisions so that all 14,000 members will vote in the proper place. At least that is my frustration with Chuck. I do appreciate you and know you are a noble friend who feels he is doing right. Just know that some feel Chuck's actions are just as bad.


----------



## CanH8r

Chuck Daehler said:


> Did I make insults? Geez, humor = insults to you? I much regret that for I thought I abided for forum ethics and didn't insult anyone.
> I'm waiting up at the shop gate for the back hoe guy to show up...laptop is saving me from boredom, moving a bunch of earth and rocks on some property I'm donating so a community road can be cut through. Will the flame throwers' ever run out of napalm? hehe I guess this forum is a true life style for some. Threatening with presence isn't a very good way to encourage presence, now is it? "I'll freekin' take my toys and go home!" is rather infantile to many.
> 
> I am personally in awe of the mods volunteering their time to conduct a tidy forum and in mega awe of the site owner's comprehension to program such a wonderous site with code far beyond my coding abilities as a former web master. It's the case of "you can't please all of 'em all the time but you can please most of 'em most of the time". I feel personally that respect and grace should be shown the moderators and site owner for providing this site and that threatening them or otherwise degrading them no es bueno. Since this is a forum that's my 2 centavos worth. Shoot at me with electrons or praise me with them... it's just a computer screen to me...oh the backhoe guy showed up finally, will be gawn for dah rest of the day (some say thank gawd!)... enjoy the day, it's a wonderous planet.
> 
> Nor was I privy to the "actual" membership, was just quoting a number quoted to me by someone who knows. Forgive me for my innocent ignorance. Perhaps 8er you have a more accurate active (signed in in the last 6 months) number? Just curious, not accusatory..it'd be good for all of us to know actually if possible. I'm always interested in marketing so it's good to know the actual pairs of eye balls eyeing this forum frequently enough. Although I will never sell slingshots, I'm always interested in marketing potential, afterall that's how I retired at age 48, I made it.


If you've got time to write your long posts, you've got time to see who participates. It's nowhere close to 14,000+ members.


----------



## SmilingFury

Chuck Daehler said:


> My use of the term "cronies" wasn't meant to be derogatory in any way, and in fact I could have used another term had I known ahead of time the sensitivity level of the samurai, which could have stirred up less volitility. Cronies means friends which most of the posters and voters are...I didn't see any harm at the time in using that term and I would heavily support members being "cronies"...obviously. So please, group, take that for what the face value says. I'm one of the "men who mean just what they say" type here.
> 
> So I suggest as before, let's ALL INCLUDING ME, just go with our most benovalent volunteer, MJ's, construct of the forum's SSOTM contest and be done with it... and continue to congratulate all nominees AND "winners". Sometimes we don't have to particularly like something but we must accept everything as part of reality, period. If anyone would like to start a blog apart from SSF which would incorporate some sort of SSOTM breakdown categorical structure and "contest", let it happen.
> 
> Personally, since only a very small percentage of members vote on such contests it tells me that the contest itself isn't worth the time for them to vote...OR English isn't their primary language...but pictures do speak a thousand words as the samurai aptly put it and the dot selection fields are easy to click intuitively... so it is rather plain to me that the contest isn't too popular, all I was trying to suggest was stuff that would enhance the contest and as a by product possibly increase participation as did other members who WEREN'T slashed with the katana.
> 
> Suggestion, if one doesn't like a poster's content, don't read it. If one doesn't like a contest or other event, offer considerate suggestions such as I did but after it's done and set in stone, don't putz with it...it's wasted energy, electrons and space.
> 
> ....an interesting philosophy: "Sometimes, I can be a dikk. Sometimes, not so much. I like to see where the day takes me..." ...I give an attaboy to the samurai, for, admission of fault is said to be a virtue. A person I knew described his father as a rock. I was impressed with that thinking on the positive side thinking he was inferring his dad was a strong stalwart man, but then he said, "Talking to my dad is like talking to a rock for he often says, 'I may not always be right but I'm never wrong' ". In this way I'm letting the samurai off the hook in congratulating him for his self analysis of being a "dikk" or only not so much a "dikk". Since we are all the final author of our own philosophies, we now know the source of the dichotomy of "Smiling Fury" and can better understand him and what is the base of his philosophy. Understanding is also a virtue to practice. Patience is also a virtue and it's said I have " the patience of a Chinese elder" by my very best friend here... herein this forum's thread is a good exercise for my patience muscles.
> 
> Have a very nice day shooting your favorite slingshots.


Hi Chuckles,(a term of endearment. You make me chuckle for sure.)

No one in the history of the world has ever introduced themselves as cronies rather than using the word friend. They are not interchangable. But you knew that already. This is because the term cronie suggests an unfair benefit given to someone who is a friend. In a voting contest, that calls into question the value and integrity of said contest. That, imo, is pissing on the sotm.
So I said something, months ago, when you first did this attention seeking behavior. You are bored . You said it yourself. If that is waiting for a truck or if it is waiting 30 minutes for 5 minute epoxy to dry, you are bored. You come on here and it shows that you are bored elsewhere. 1000word text selfies are EVERYWHERE to prove it buddy. 
Oh and IF you use cronie as a term for a friend, why would you say that susi was done voting for sotm because of the cronyism? She quit voting on the sotm because we are all friendly??? Something smells of an excuse of convenience. Or otherwise known as BS. Try again...

Btw, "others" were not "slashed" with my "katana", and you were, because you are the one being consistently rude and inconsiderate towards the sotm participants by refusing to come to this thread and write your little heart out, like you have been doing, while "bored". And yeah, I am sure you write the 1000 word selfies because you type fast, not because this is the only place someone, (ANYONE!!) might listen to you. We can , no doubt, have different points of view on that one, ok? I will let YOU off the hook on that one. Even steven.

I might have underestimated your sensitivity since you seem to be playing the poor clueless victim of the mean samurai here. I have to let you run that one through on your verbal hamster wheel I guess. One has to pick their battles, and i have.

I am happy enough that you are writing your stuff here and letting those who enjoy the sotm the way it is , actually enjoy it. So thanks in advance Chuck. All else discussed over the last couple of days and the last 30,000 words, is finally boring me.

I thoughT you were wrong, I said so. That is as deep as this goes for me Chuckles. I will go back to skipping over your huge monologues, as others have told me they consistently do, since they wont be gracing the sotm voting threads anymore. I suspect you were doing it on purpose all along to be honest. 
If so, I will see you next month buddy. That gives you a month to think of new variations of my screen name. This months favorite for me was Smelling Fury, hahaha. 
How can I not laugh at that? What am I made of stone?? 
"Smelling fury!!! That'll teach this whippersnapper!!! " hahaha!!

It could also have something to do with me picturing you grinning that poltergeist grin by the electron glow of your computer as you furiously type. Great mental image. Thanks for that. Truly a gift.

We all need our space, and since you have complied with writing your operas on here, as opposed to the voting thread, (after it was locked and moved btw) , then I will "GET OFF YOUR LAWN!!" and let you have your space too.

Thanks in advance for not posting this stuff on next month's voting thread,
Be well, 
SF


----------



## Viper010

I wonder how many forum members are in the same boat as me.... I'd very much like to vote, on SSOTM and other polls, but I don't have a PC connected to the internet, only my mobile phone. And voting options and such somehow just don't show up when browsing the forum on the OutdoorForums app.

So in short... I would if I could. But technology, or my very limited understanding thereof, will not let me at this point


----------



## Metropolicity

Viper010 said:


> I wonder how many forum members are in the same boat as me.... I'd very much like to vote, on SSOTM and other polls, but I don't have a PC connected to the internet, only my mobile phone. And voting options and such somehow just don't show up when browsing the forum on the OutdoorForums app.
> 
> So in short... I would if I could. But technology, or my very limited understanding thereof, will not let me at this point


I believe if you open the thread in a browser, you should be able to vote.

also, chronies are not friends.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Oh yes cronies are most certainly mean friends in the English language...look it up amigo metro, crony means friend... http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/crony?s=t

All I can do is go by definitive and accepted definitions. If you or others would like to also rework the dictionary, be my guest...Websters however may keep with the age old definition.

and I quote:

noun, plural cronies.

1. a close friend or companion; chum

So there.

Going on down the Webster's page for those who can't access it on smart phones (not all web pages are)
Origin:
1655-65; alleged to be university slang; perhaps < Greek chrónios for a long time, long-continued, derivative of chrónos time; cf. chrono-

Synonyms Expand

pal, buddy.

I advise before spouting off one checks first that which he/she/it spouts.

nice tennis match we have going here, eh? Just back for lunch, checking some epoxy, backhoeing going great, a big Cat with extend-a-hoe moving huge boulders like pingpong balls. I love to watch heavy eqpt.

So now even smart phones are sliced a bit on this forum...experts in everything often reveal they are not.

For those who like to stick finger in hole which is my suggestion for at least one here, I updated my avitar in honor of the samuri who aided the promotion of such by posting my photo of an SS made of a natty tripple fork...a unique SS in my collection. Put that in your smoke corn pipe and cob it. To my friends, pals and buddies, i.e. cronies, (!!) good day! :naughty:


----------



## CanH8r

Smelling Fury : 6 6 6
Chuck : 0 0 0


----------



## Metropolicity

My statement is true, Chronies are not friends.

Cronies on the other hand...

Hoes.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Finger hole designs not including pinky hole designs:
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/2032-wooden-ss/ nominated SSOTM contestant and innovative to say the least
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4116-experiment/ inspired me as I wrote in my first finger hole post
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1315-unique-designs/ another view of above
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39015-the-dilemma-of-the-3rd-4th-and-5th-fingers/ a new innovation by friend

**Note the comments on the above finger hole designs**

Now, ridicule these if you might.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/gallery/x18.jpg one of Bill Hays' index finger models for BBs
http://www.pocketpredator.com/gallery/x238.jpg Bill Hays' Altiod tin Gripper

A couple more for one of the slingshot world's best innovators and designers. Ridicule these and you may receive a left cross from Mr. Hays if you've the rocks to do it face to face.

It's self incriminating to ridicule one's designs given they are expressly made for the maker himself and for his own private use as brought out by several counter posts to the katana slashes. (thanks fellas)

Since we're on finger hole designs, and since it's good to put at least something useful in this "thread" that's turned into a steel cable, the major part of my idea of an index finger hole for added support and stability came from my old sport IPSC combat pistol shooting, my fav was a self tricked out AMT "Hardballer" Colt .45 knock off in stainless...that configuration of the 1911 fit my hand perfectly so I spoon fed it into four slingshots I made with index finger holes. While I found it was super supportive it also helps my semi arthritic fingers... arthritis hasn't gone too far yet but it's talkin' to me.
http://www.deactivated-guns.co.uk/deactivated-guns/modern-deactivated-guns/deactivated-amt-hardballer-colt-1911/prod_663.html Mine was set up sort of like this deactivated model for the GRIP using a Pachmeyer version, but mine had all extended hardware, micro sights, white dot front, government hammer, Wilson shock buff and Wilson slide spring and extended grip safety, really hated to sell it when I moved here..possibly a subconscious return to my fav shootin' iron with my finger hole ergo slingshots?

Backhoe broke a hydraulic line, will be back chucking rocks on my farm the guy says tomorrow, for now to visit my retired navy bud and wife in town..taking a lazy susan I made for him for his "taco day" fiestas for condiments.


----------



## Chuck Daehler

hehe, poltergeist grin and finger hole slingshot all in one avitar... I tried my best to be all inclusive although my graphic art ability is limited. I think members would rather see my grin than this one on recent Huffington Post...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/11/18/federalist-society-obama-immigration_n_6182350.html

I've yet to be pissed about your slashings by the way, had you read my posts carefully you'd have gleaned that I for no reason would ever let a computer screen get under my skin...nor someone whom I've ever met, muchless the type you are who shoots itself in the foot constantly.

Your avitar is happy looking, "Silent" Fury? Perhaps it's a drawing of a saddened warrior about to commit hari kari having just returned from the proctologist with very bad news.

Now, folks, this is all in fun... not a personal attack on the slingshot samurai warrior. I realize his attempts to engage in comic strip tennis are just in fun as well. If we can't have a bit of levity here to spice up things in a humorous way, Tobasco should be outlawed as well.






Now, would one dare say there are similarities here? I am ROFFL here, Belushi does it best. R.I.P.


----------



## SmilingFury

VPB


----------



## Tremoside

About SOTM in an other (or just mine) perspective.

I love SOTM. It's a good way to inspire people and a good thing that I like to show outside slingshot world and I'm acutally proud of it. It can really add and help to describe our enthusiasm and craftsmanship. Like to spend time by watching archives and see the value that's presented time after time.

I was suggesting something at the voting thread. Probably dealing with categories can be somewhat easier under the scope of a year of submitted works. For SOTM it's not that effective (maybe later after some time) but when closing a year it can be a moment when we look back and celebrate our sport by counting and praise the work and effort in more classes.

I do understand pro and contra what are you talking about. I'm not blinded but when a single mother (an old friend of mine) sends me an email - about her plans of carving a slingshot to her only son - and asks is it too amateur if I (her) carve a slingshot from the wood at the hills... I just sent the elastics and shared all information that can be a help. Showed SOTM galleries and she was sharing it with her son and they were electrified about the sport. This means a lot to me.

In my country - Central Europe - we speak a language that is spoken by 14 million people worldwide. In 2004 - 75% of Hungarians spoken ONLY their native language. Today it is better but just imagine how important for our sport to show these images and make it accessible to everyone - non english speakers too. Let at least visuals talk.

I can't say anything more I'm just asking anybody who reads this "oh no a long post again" please vote, please nominate, please celebrate. Let this grow and years after years we will be able to stop for a minute and browse amongst excellence and be proud.

Take care,

Tremo


----------



## Teach

Chuck, I don't know much about central and south American history but I've been to a few museums and seen many examples of finger holes on everything from hand planes to cups, bowls, pulling tools for stretching fencing, and many others. My point being that this SS of yours puts me in mind of those things and if I might suggest that style wise is very Ecuadorian and personally I like it. Form and function that those younger without arthritis can't appreciate.

I like different designs. This month's SSOTM's winner proves that other people like different frames too and without the new things that are different we don't progress in frame design. Until it is proven bad, I'm all for different. I myself seldom walk the well beaten path.


----------



## Imperial

wow. this sh!tfest again? this has to be about the upteenth time that some sort of discussion, debate, butt hurt, wah wah wah about the way the ssotm is set up. "its always the same people who vote, its always the same people who get nominated, its always the same blah blah blah" . "not enough voters, not enough choices, not enough yadda yadda yadda". I for one, dont care. you get nominated, congrats. you win, congrats. to me its just a contest for the best eye candy flavor of the month. and im not ashamed to admit- i dont vote. why? what for? to me, if you build a slingshot, be it a cut branch or a lasered cut out, youre all winners just for making a slingshot to shoot with and enjoy (the other thing on this forum that i dont do, is "like" post, dont believe me, check out my profile). its a simple solution, if you dont like the way the system is for ssotm, dont participate, dont worry about it, just go out and shoot your favorite slingshot, your personal ssotm.

MJ, welcome to a bit of what Hrawk went through a long time ago. I feel for ya bro.


----------



## devils son in law

I don't think the back and forth affects MJ too much, I'm sure he'd speak up if it did. It is a cool contest and the discussion shows that people are interested in it. I just need to find a way to get my hands on the winner each month for a review!! :blink:


----------



## Peter Recuas

By this means I would ask (unmodified in any way as already established) the option of granting automatic nominations to slingshot of the month based on the number of "likes" is considered because for me it is a sad fact that many beautiful slingshots (hot or popular) are outside the contest monthly because nobody payroll.

I thank attention beforehand that serve to give this Atte. Peter Recuas


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Actually, being a forum, all I did was pose ideas, I didn't slam any winners, I didn't try to undermine SSOTM but enhance it and with the purpose of fairness and to involve more than those who participate (each month). To me that's constructive. Others also offered some decent ideas. As to whether ANY ideas from us, the peanut gallery will be adopted is up to the volunteer who scoutmasters the contest.

I have had much fun and enjoyment playing katana tennis with the samurai even though his words were pretty aggressive and I'm glad the moderators kept most of it whole.

Now back to forum business. When people offer suggestions or ideas with respect and decorum and someone takes a huge issue with it, it's time to reassess the tone of this forum as a whole and I encourage the moderators to moderate those who degrade and insult instead of act like gentlemen (and ladies - for we have a few ladies present) with respect and politeness. There was only one member who issued in my op, improper defamatory and degrading words, and we know who that was. I assumed the moderator staff has PM'd this person to tone it down and be more respectful...if not...it's not my bag, I'm not scout mastering this forum.

I much encourage a SSOTM for I feel it stimulates participation and in some respects stimulates some projects but most of us (including me) of the peanut gallery just make SSs for ourselves, challenging whatever skills and tools we have and don't much give a hang if it fits other's needs, we just throw out ideas by example and that's cavalier in itself...to take the time to post new or even old ideas or modifications thereof. When someone calls someone's work "stupid" as did the Fury, that's crossing the line of decorum...to degrade me for just posting ideas to hopefully better something on this forum.

I am not "butt hurt" in the slightest (computer screens are harmless entities) as I said several times, -nor- would I ever hope any of my works would attain nomination let alone a prize for SSOTM and I even stated that in clear words some time ago (curious ones can use their time to look it up) that even if I was nominated I would ask my nomination be negated. So I have absolutely no vested interest at all in the contest, not a "sore loser", and I don't wish to gain fame or popularity points TO sell nor ever would, slingshots and only want to enhance the contest et al. The winners are winners as some posters said...period.

I may also add that forums of all kinds are actually life styles to some who have calloused butts from sitting so much...some, a very few actually, of the participants take stuff that is extremely trivial or imagine something out of the blue and chastise some innocent poster about it, that was never said or intended, as if a bull dozer was approaching their house at full speed with blade lowered and about to level it with them in it. On a very noted FOREX forum I was active in years ago we called these couch potatos who appoint themselves to police a forum apart from the moderator staff, "forum rats". Eventually the verbal abusers and slammers fell by the way side and the forum was self cleaning.

Edit addition: MJ, I for one (and many others) honor your volunteership for spending time and resources to administer to this forum..both as moderator and honcho in charge of SSOTM and activities connected to the forum and to the promotion of the sport of slingshotery. Ideas and suggestions, from me at least, are not intended to imply otherwise and I sincerely hope you don't take it as such. I will always offer ideas and not just criticize like an idiot with nothing to bring to the table.

I rest my case...if anyone wants the last word, now's the time. Adios and have a nice evening. I'm shooting with an LED spotlight this evening, wife at a political meeting (political stuff - which I sincerely loathe) down at the village, should be home in an hour. My shoulder bursitis pain has subsided enough for a couple hundred more rds at an innertube disk in my catch box and my fingers' arthritis isn't bothering me today much, so SHOOT ON MCDUFF, AND DAMNED BE HIM WHO FIRST CRIES, 'HOLD ENOUGH' " (sort of Shakespereian MacBethish slingshotish

http://nfs.sparknotes.com/macbeth/page_214.html if you want the whole battle scene...reminds me of this thread, Fred. Neat play actually. Did I make it to 1000 words on this post?


----------



## Sharker

Did anyone put my Tron Legacy in september SOTM? I miss this competition totally, to exited crafting


----------



## The Gopher

Hey Sharker, since the Tron Legacy was posted in September it will be eligible for the October SSOTM. Such a lovely sculpture though!


----------



## Poiema

Oh my goodness, Flicksie*!*

You already know how I feel about being included among seriously *skilled* artisans. But I *thank you* for this very thoughtful heart-warming nomination. It is still a great honour to me.

But just LOOK at all the wowzers this months already







. I have to vote against myself. AGAIN*!







*


----------



## flicks

Poiema said:


> Oh my goodness, Flicksie*!*
> 
> You already know how I feel about being included among seriously *skilled* artisans. But I *thank you* for this very thoughtful heart-warming nomination. It is still a great honour to me.
> 
> But just LOOK at all the wowzers this months already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to vote against myself. AGAIN*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now, I think a seriously skilled artisan should feel good among other seriously skilled artisans. 

Your nomination is well deserved my friend! I am honest. Chará is an awesome piece of art and I wish her (and you  ) all the best in the upcoming vote!!


----------



## Sharker

Can someone nominate my Tron Legacy on SSOTM? if it is worthy :imslow:


----------



## Btoon84

Sharker said:


> Can someone nominate my Tron Legacy on SSOTM? if it is worthy :imslow:


It most certainly is worthy lol! Sorry you had to ask for this one dude. Normally I would not nominate someone who blatantly asks for a nomination, but this is different.  Well done sir.

And well done to all the other awesome folks nominated, this is gonna be a good one :wave:


----------



## Sharker

Thank you Btoon84  then let the people decide how they like it


----------



## Poiema

I have noticed that there are still some very VERY nice artistic frames that *have yet not been nominated*. We seem to have a few NEW craftsmen as well.

Listed below are some I found -just rapidly scanning through thumbnails. I have been a little occupied lately and have missed some really good presentations. However, there appears to be *plenty of worthy September works waiting to be nominated*. What a great opportunity to nominate another craftsperson or budding artist!

*Iced Walnut Cronus *
03 Sep by derandy
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44178-iced-walnut-conus/

*Fork Hunting 2* (result + holster)
22 Sep by Ile66
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44463-fork-hunting-2-resultholster/

*Set *
18 Sep by Ile66
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44420-set/

*Rayshot's Chunky British Bro*
14 Sep by PrideProducts
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44362-rayshots-chunky-british-bro/

*Madrone Wood "Pyramid"*
10 Sep by Quercusuber
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44285-pocket-slingshot-in-madrone-wood-pyramid/

*Old Ironwood *
06 Sep by telemonio

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44234-old-ironwood-la-rustica/

*First One*
29 Sep by Gefail
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44587-my-first-one/

*Guava Natural*
26 Sep by filipino_sati
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44523-guava-natural/

*Little Cup O' Cherry*
26 Sep by M.J
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44524-little-cup-o-cherry/

*Redheart & Bamboo*
27 Sep by joe_mcdogwad
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44546-redheart-bamboo/

*Res-Minio-Picta *
17 Sep by Bob Fionda
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44405-res-minio-picta/

*Caracol *
15 Sep by Bob Fionda
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44380-one-more-fork-of-yew-thats-caracol/

*Dreadnought *
12 Sep by Sanch
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44322-dreadnought-complete/

*Walnut TTF*
29 Sep by DestroyerOfEVIL
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44590-walnut-ttf/


----------



## Tentacle Toast

...Shockley?


----------



## quarterinmynose

Poiema said:


> I have noticed that there are still some very VERY nice artistic frames that *have yet not been nominated*. We seem to have a few NEW craftsmen as well.
> 
> Listed below are some I found -just rapidly scanning through thumbnails. I have been a little occupied lately and have missed some really good presentations. However, there appears to be *plenty of worthy September works waiting to be nominated*. What a great opportunity to nominate another craftsperson or budding artist!
> 
> *Iced Walnut Cronus *
> 03 Sep by derandy
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44178-iced-walnut-conus/
> 
> *Fork Hunting 2* (result + holster)
> 22 Sep by Ile66
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44463-fork-hunting-2-resultholster/
> 
> *Set *
> 18 Sep by Ile66
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44420-set/
> 
> *Rayshot's Chunky British Bro*
> 14 Sep by PrideProducts
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44362-rayshots-chunky-british-bro/
> 
> *Madrone Wood "Pyramid"*
> 10 Sep by Quercusuber
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44285-pocket-slingshot-in-madrone-wood-pyramid/
> 
> *Old Ironwood *
> 06 Sep by telemonio
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44234-old-ironwood-la-rustica/
> 
> *First One*
> 29 Sep by Gefail
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44587-my-first-one/
> 
> *Guava Natural*
> 26 Sep by filipino_sati
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44523-guava-natural/
> 
> *Little Cup O' Cherry*
> 26 Sep by M.J
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44524-little-cup-o-cherry/
> 
> *Redheart & Bamboo*
> 27 Sep by joe_mcdogwad
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44546-redheart-bamboo/
> 
> *Res-Minio-Picta *
> 17 Sep by Bob Fionda
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44405-res-minio-picta/
> 
> *Caracol *
> 15 Sep by Bob Fionda
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44380-one-more-fork-of-yew-thats-caracol/
> 
> *Dreadnought *
> 12 Sep by Sanch
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44322-dreadnought-complete/
> 
> *Walnut TTF*
> 29 Sep by DestroyerOfEVIL
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44590-walnut-ttf/


too right. I have often thought of the ones that don't get nominated and really deserve it, this month has been a brain bender for sure. So many awesome forks.


----------



## Poiema




----------



## M.J

Thanks for the mention, Poiema! Cup o'Cherry is probably my favorite slingshot right now.
I'll get the voting post up soon, I've been very busy anic:


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Best of luck to all.

Meantime since really nice SSs did NOT get nominated (for whatever reason that 14,000+ members lay still), I offer a suggestion to those who submit photos of your projects.

1. THANK YOU very much for sharing your work, taking the time to post it, so that others may not only appreciate it but get some ideas from your pictures.
2. Competion is completely subjective of anything regarding "judges", many competitions if not all are somewhat unfair in that regard and really there is absolutely no way to make it 100% just and fair, for opions are like !!!holes, everyone has one. I'm talking here about contests of any art, Miss Universe, Mr. America, a car show, a dog show, an archetect's "Archetect of the year" of X city, really any exhibition, that personally I would never ever enter a photo with the hopes it would gain a nomination or yet a placement in the so very very limited voting members who participate with votes.
3. Share your works and photos with the forum just as I do, to just share. If someone gets an idea from it, great, if not, who cares? I don't. I post for the common good...not for praise, attaboys or much else. I'm already pretty happy with my work and don't need attaboys at all, I don't post for that. I post to contribute ideas/designs albeit some radical ones, for those someday who just might want to use them. I don't make beauty queen slingshots and perhaps never will but if I did I would not expect even a single comment let alone a nomination or a "win" in placement. This way I would never be disappointed if my work wasn't nominated or placed.
4. The SSOTM contest is to stimulate participation I think (why else?) in both making slingshots and voting. It does not promote ideas, they are already promoted by merely posting pictures with or without a contest.
5. SSOTM stimulates sales/business in that winners or placements are suddenly valued more by collectors of whom there are a sizable number here on this forum. There is nothing wrong with collecting art...ask Southerby's or Christie's auction houses. And there is nothing wrong with stimulating commerce.
6. SSOTM elevates the esteem theoretically of the PAID vendors who pay for the right to sell here, and submit occasionally a SSOTM winner, either vendors who own actual factories or the occasional vendor who has a more casual onesy twosy business. It is either a conscious or subliminal value or both, for medals of placements called "badges" here, placed under a vendor's avatar to encourage buyers to encourage you to do biz with these vendors. There is nothing wrong with that...it's advertising and advertising is the name of the game in business. This is why oil companies tout some environmental project or award and politicians tout do gooder projects...to make themselves look better to the public. You wear cologne and clean clothes to have a better presentation on a date instead of showing up like a filthy stinky sweat hog, right? Same thing. So SSOTM badges do lots of good (theoretically).

So all in all whatever the winner's circle includes of entries and nominations, it's overall good for business and public if not self esteem. If we submit or works in our galleries or General Discussion threads, only for the good of the forum and forget anything about the "winners' circle" we can't be disappointed. If an SS wins or loses, it should be immaterial to the owner under that philosophy. What is IMPORTANT is the owner is pleased with his/her own work and really nothing else. That's not being egotistical at all, that's being inwardly happy with our self, and that is an important key to living.

Constantly flitting around like a colorful yet stupid butterfly with absolutely no intellect, merely the flirtful dance for acceptance, seeing our self only through the eyes others instead of our own eyes, is living an illusion, and is only the showing of deep insecurity.

Remember, if you are a rebel and lose the war, you are a terrorist. If you win you are a hero. What would change? Nothing at all about you yourself would change, you are still a rebel. The variable is the judges. Therefore do judges really have any effect on you? No. Not one bit. There is only one which does and we'll meet that judge the day we die...then there are no lies, no omissions nor any misrepresentations or twisted opinions...there will be only truth. It's what we make of ourselves that really counts and what we make of slingshots likewise that really counts to US.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot

A blee blee blee. That's all folks..
.


----------



## Metropolicity

Aww man ,I was hoping to see my Carbonera up for nomination, I really went all out for that one.


----------



## Peter Recuas

back to see it and it's beautiful in the quality of materials and its finished but it seems that as long mustache is not as popular today

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AUYIJKJU

thank you for making light of the indeliberate foul..


----------



## Phoul Mouth

I really hope more people nominate slings because I see 2-3 others that absolutely deserve nominations not being nominated. Maybe we need to lift this "one nomination per person" rule.


----------



## Peter Recuas

Phoul Mouth said:


> I really hope more people nominate slings because I see 2-3 others that absolutely deserve nominations not being nominated. Maybe we need to lift this "one nomination per person" rule.


Your wish has come true and now you can nominate another slingshot published in November


----------



## Arber

I would also like to make the suggestion that people take the initiative of nominating the following slingshots:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45247-r10-100-tunis-olive-38shells-made-in-germany/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45160-mgg-drone-knight/

Or any others that they see as being worthy.


----------



## M.J

14 freaking nominees this month!


----------



## fsa46

January is going to be tougher than I thought, there are some really sweet frames nominated . Good luck to all.


----------



## CornDawg

Is active campaigning encouraged or prohibited hereabouts?

'cuz sweet holy marmalade Batman!:



















...that's the Antler Kirinite Hybrid by Pride Products


----------



## M.J

It's more than welcome in this post.
"SSSOTM discussion"


----------



## PrideProducts

Wow two nominations this month thank you very much guys!

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46

Wow, it looks like the January voting may come down to the wire. Some beautiful frames for sure. I for one had a difficult time deciding who to vote for.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I had a thought about the SSOTM. What if enstead of making nominations each month the ten new slingshots with the most likes that month get automatically nominated?


----------



## Poiema

*SSOTM Voting April 2016







*


----------



## Tony the slinger

Must the maker of the slingshot that you nominate be a member of the forum?


----------



## Poiema

Tony the slinger said:


> Must the maker of the slingshot that you nominate be a member of the forum?


Yes. Any "registered" member.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47353-ssotm-april-2016/?p=586421

*"Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*

Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
✓*You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators*
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.
Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week
A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them
Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!*"*


----------



## brucered

I also wish you could NOT delete you vote. I've never been tempted but know some would based on how the voting is going.

What I'd like to changed more then that is, some of these frames banded up. We are voting on slingshots not just the frames.

It's SSOTM not SS(frame)OTM. Sometimes how the bands are attached, where they lie, can affect how good a frsme is or if it is even usable.


----------



## Poiema

*Romeo and Juliet*

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43722-ssotm-august-2015-nominations/

*SSOTM - August, 2015 - The Winners*
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43909-ssotm-august-2015-the-winners/

This is my final post to this forum. A symbolic set *should* be culturally honored as one. It is not a new concept.

Politeness costs nothing, but gains everything.

Poiema


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Well that was dramatic.


----------



## M.J

"Romeo and Juliet" were created and posted as a set.
If you feel that you can't be on the forum any more because you're not being allowed to nominate seven slingshots for SSOTM then that's on you, not anyone else.


----------



## Poiema

MJ

I did not nominate multiple individual slingshots. But I understand the confusion. *My intention was to nominate ONE symbolic SET.* Señor Chepo's photos are beautifully huge, and I do not know how to collage the seven together into one lovely photo set. I would have had the same problem with Mr Fionda's Romeo and Juliet presentation, but fortunately he photo-collaged those two together, and I was able to use that photo as the intended set it was meant to be.

Beanflip's courteous statement to me was:
*"Unless you chose one your nomination post will be void."*

I think the spirit of the monthly nomination should be to honour and respect as many talented craftsman and artists as possible, and present as much of their work as possible in its whole form as attractively as possible. But of course this is my opinion. I don't expect anyone to share it. Nominating and voting is still a volunteer process --a single and effective way for all members to participate if they choose. I do not know Señor Chepo personally, but *I still believe that he deserves to be nominated. It should not be from me at this time **--considering what has happened.*

My support and enthusiasm during the nomination process has always been genuine. There is nothing that I can gain personally from participating. I do not have a business. I do not participate in give-aways, trades, or sell-offs. I have sponsored slingshot activities. It is a hobby that can consume a lot of resources and personal time if not balanced and managed properly. But I have a lot of respect for each individual craftsman/craftsperson. Their inspiring work and innovation is to me THE best part of this forum.

@YSYEO. I agree. There has been plenty of unusual drama in the last couple of years. Some very unpleasant stuff that I have observed off and on, but not from me.

Edit:

*Rutilia* and Chepo's Anniversary set. I do not have skills or photo software to collage them into a nice organized arrangement. A type of overlay is the best I am able to accomplish. Rutilia and her companions. One set. And only one nomination.

I do not believe that we should disconnect these slingshots from the artists, their culture, or the stories which inspired them. I am deeply regretful that I am not able to communicate this more clearly. It is unfortunate I feel.

*Link* (to the original thread and photos for clarity).


----------



## M.J

You can still nominate one. If you want.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Glad you're back!


----------



## Tony the slinger

I have not seen a voting thread posted. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Beanflip

I am running late as usual. I will be putting it up shortly.


----------



## Tony the slinger

Ok thanks a lot!


----------

